# The Fandom's bawwwww thread



## Dahguns (Mar 10, 2010)

So you can stop making threads whining about furry this and furry that and people don't understand me.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawww, I'm a single horny geek who will never get laid... :cry:

There, now that I've let my emo side out to play, back to more interesting things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2010)

bawwww stupid fucks that believe in furry pride won't shut the hell up and learn common sense.
bawwww stupid horny single furries that don't understand no means no.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Bawww, I'm a single horny geek who will never get laid... :cry:





CannonFodder said:


> bawwww stupid fucks that believe in furry pride won't shut the hell up and learn common sense.
> bawwww stupid horny single furries that don't understand no means no.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

No one understands me! *sob*


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2010)

I am in a state of unrestrained sadness and complaint as no one understands me when I say the thermal diffusion length of graphite derivation from the extrapolated lengths of a sigma pile. Wait, I mean my parents don't understand me. Why don't they understand that furry is my life?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2010)

_Every_ thread is a bawwww thread.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

A lot of life, furry related or not can be bawww


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 10, 2010)

bawww im so young, and already screwed up D:


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwww no one takes my relationship with my dogs seriously.  They just don't understand the special connection we share.  D:

...Bawwww, probably half of the people in this fandom would take me seriously if I actually said that.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone going to help me start this chainsaw? I want to take something to my wrist, and those razors just aren't doing it for me.

*cries mascara*


----------



## xcliber (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww, we already have an R&R section for _pointless threads_ like this one.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Bawwwww, we already have an R&R section for _pointless threads_ like this one.


 
Bawww, I'm a killjoy. Shut up. Pointless threads are fun. D:


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 10, 2010)

Threads like this make me cry - _bawwwwwwwww!!!_


----------



## xcliber (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Bawww, I'm a killjoy. Shut up. Pointless threads are fun. D:


 Bawww some more.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Hon ba

                Hon ba
                                    Hon ba

                                                              WA!
Not baww.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWWWWW!!! PEOPLE ARE BAWWWWWWING!!!!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwwwww! I'm tired.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Bawww, I'm a single horny geek who will never get laid... :cry:
> 
> There, now that I've let my emo side out to play, back to more interesting things.



Since you have some free time, how about helping me clean the coffee out of my laptop?

We should sticky this thread Y/y?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

bawwww Im at work. (but Im not really working)


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwwwwww everything/one sucks in some way or another.

All following posts are now redundant.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawww.  Wittig doesn't like me today.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 10, 2010)

bawwwwww I-

um...

sorry, don't have anything to complain about.  Life is Peachy.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> We should sticky this thread Y/y?


yes


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Since you have some free time, how about helping me clean the coffee out of my laptop?
> 
> We should sticky this thread *Y/y*?


You mean by the answers that it's this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs



YES!  / YES!


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You mean by the answers that it's this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8u7px_GzWQ
Of course!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Liam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8u7px_GzWQ
> Of course!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17sEq7HX2QE
This is DELYSHUS


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww threads are fun though. Who doesn't love a heaping cup of drama throughout their day?


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAAWWWW THE COW SAYS MOO BAWWWW

;O;


----------



## torachi (Mar 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Since you have some free time, how about helping me clean the coffee out of my laptop?
> 
> We should sticky this thread Y/y?


 
But it will take away the primary purpose of baww threads: attention whoring.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 10, 2010)

b'awwww i have to go back to my terrible job and make money. ;______;


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 10, 2010)

torachi said:


> But it will take away the primary purpose of baww threads: attention whoring.



Shhhh....don't tell anyone.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWW-- Oh wait, life is good.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww, I got a warning, from GrimFang.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I'm not a fag anymore.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww, I am a fag, and people call me a fag.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

OP change your user title its fucking annoying as it fucks with forum formatting.

Kthnx


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bawwwww, I am a fag, and people call me a fag.



my lesbian lover is a man.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my lesbian lover is a man.


Seems logical enough. My lover is imaginary.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Seems logical enough. My lover is imaginary.



are they a cartoon negro chick?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> are they a cartoon negro chick?


No actually, they are dead.
They died of a broken heart, when my lesbian friend would not talk to them.
So he's gone, 
Bawwwwww, my imaginary lover is dead.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWW I don't have a coffee maker and have to drink shitty instant coffee


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww I'm the reason we can't have counting games.

I'm also part of the reason why we can't have Moods threads bawwwww.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWW I DRAW!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwww I can't think of anything to baww about, yet I still feel compelled to bawww nonetheless because I'm a furry.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwww everyones bawwwing and that makes me wanna BAWWWWWWWWWW!

Also:BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!



Joeyyy said:


> BAWWWWWWWW I DRAW!


 
BAWWWW I PLAY BABY DRAGON IN DEFENSE MODE! BAWWW! (frickin Dan Green)


----------



## Yrr (Mar 10, 2010)

i hate furries, bawwww


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

I should totally change my name to "*Murry~Purry~Furry*"....(no quotes of course).....


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwww soynuts


----------



## andrewdiebels (Mar 10, 2010)

Baw, I work 70 hrs a week and only home three days a month so this is the best socializing I can get!

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

And yes this thread should be sticky!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwww, I have no job, and need something to distract me from the forums.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwww, I don't have anything to bawwww about.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwww, I don't have anything to bawwww about.


There is a way to fix that.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> OP change your user title its fucking annoying as it fucks with forum formatting.
> 
> Kthnx


bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There is a way to fix that.



Care to explain?


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17sEq7HX2QE
> This is DELYSHUS


Um....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNaDZIrxh-0
Freeze!


Baww I ran out of M Bison links
Baww this thread isn't stickied yet
BAAAAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2010)

Bawwwwww

I had pneumonia and have been sick since the last week of February. 
I still can't breathe through my nose
I have had to miss two weeks of karate because I had pneumonia.
YOU HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER!!!!
I vomited at Subway from all the damned mucus
THIS IS NOT THE RIGHT NUMBER!!!!
I almost passed out during a nature walk for Landscape Plants because I got short of breath. 
YOU HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER!!!!
We don't get excused absences in college
I coughed up blood a little while ago
YOU HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER!!!!
I have a quiz tomorrow
THE NUMBER YOU HAVE DIALED IS INCORRECT!!!!
I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU CALLED!
YOU HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER!!!!
I can't find an image of Mr. Oldman!
YOU HAVE THE WRONG NUMBER!!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

Liam said:


> Um....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNaDZIrxh-0
> Freeze!
> 
> ...




BAWWWWWWWW "lets kick some ice" is a terrible line BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BAWWWWWWWW "lets kick some ice" is a terrible line BAWWWWWWWW



This.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

Koco said:


> This.


Almost as bad as "You know what happens to a toad when lightning strikes? The same that happens to everything else"

On topic:BAWWWWW


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWWWW my eyes are burning


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWW people are BAWWW.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

The award for worst line still goes to that shark movie. "I'm still really wired, how about I take you home and eat your pussy?"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool ava fuzzy ^_^

What's all this sht I hear about "bawww"...I'm a bit behind the times and I'm afraid I have no clue what the hell anyone's talking about.....silly kids and their dumb internet phrases these days.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

BAWWWWWWW scotty doesn't get teh internutz


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The award for worst line still goes to that shark movie. "I'm still really wired, how about I take you home and eat your pussy?"




Shark Attack 3: Megalodon?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWWWWWWW scotty doesn't get teh internutz



Yuppers, I'm not an interNUT so....


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cool ava fuzzy ^_^



Why thank you. :3 Nice sigpic.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> b'awwww i have to go back to my terrible job and make money. ;______;


What is your terrible job? Riot shield sprinting in pubs?



EdieFantabulous said:


> Bawwwww, I got a warning, from GrimFang.


Because you are a - 


EdieFantabulous said:


> Bawwwww, I am a *fag*, and people call me a fag.


fag


Zrcalo said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> I'm not a fag anymore.


fag is much greater than your contidion, zrcoily, but never give up. You might one day look back and say: "That penis went over there?!"


As for me, I can't really baw.
So...

Bawwwwww I need to speak with more people


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

What the heck is your avatar anyway Fuz?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What the heck is your avatar anyway Fuz?



HAXX? The test results came back... you're an idiot.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Well at least we all know now.

Too bad your test were flawed though.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well at least we all know now.
> 
> Too bad your test *was* flawed though.



You couldn't recognize a Lobax.

Also: fix'd


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for the fix. I still don't know what the heck a Lobax is.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thank you for the fix. I still don't know what the heck a Lobax is.




Hahaha, HAXX ilu


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 11, 2010)

baaaawwwww- *yawns*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What the heck is your avatar anyway Fuz?



You mean besides adorable?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Adorable? Reminds me of








(note this is me smiling)

So yes! It is adorable!


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Adorable? Reminds me of
> 
> [pic]
> 
> ...


Adorable?  More like it's going to eat my soul by its looks!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Baaawww i got coffee in my eye (again)


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Baaawww i got coffee in my eye (again)


what?  how?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> what? how?


 Opening the damn espresso packet :<


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWW i want cakeeeh...


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Opening the damn espresso packet :<


those things should come with laboratory goggles...
and why hasnt this been sticky'd yet?


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWW the library never has the books I want. ;A;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What the heck is your avatar anyway Fuz?


Your never played ratchet & clank?

Was one of my fav series when I played games.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Bawwwww I find entertainment in something as pathetic as fighting on the internet.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWW I have strep throat


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2010)

Bawwwww there aren't enough otters.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWWWW, all of you, I feel your souls, ouch... your souls...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 11, 2010)

What is this thread abo--


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this thread abo--



It's abo..- - / -... .- .-- .-- .-- .-- .-- / .. .----. -- / .-- .- ... - .. -. --. / -- -.-- / .-.. .. ..-. . / --- -. / .- / ..-. ..- .-. .-. -.-- / ..-. --- .-. ..- -- .-.-.- / .... .- .. / .... .- .-. . -... . .-.. .-.. . / ---... ...--


----------



## Browder (Mar 11, 2010)

bawwwww I'm bad at trying to be mean.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWW MY XBOX DIED :,C


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Bawwwwww my feet are killing me.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Baw saiz the lamb,
the lamb saiz baw.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your never played ratchet & clank?
> 
> Was one of my fav series when I played games.



Lol nope. But now I finally know where his avatar comes from. ARR!

I played doom.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this thread abo--


You should be bawwwing because you're Gumshoe...


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> bawwww stupid fucks that believe in furry pride won't shut the hell up and learn common sense.
> bawwww stupid horny single furries that don't understand no means no.



IAWTP.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwww I think I'm about to start my crimson wave


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWW I got blood on my suit :[
Damn fox was squirting too much blood D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWW fox killers are amongst us!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> BAWWW fox killers are amongst us!


 well he deserved it, never try to surprise me...thats a sure fire way to get your balls ripped off :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

what if i call it surprise sex?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> what if i call it surprise sex?


 
hmm it depends, if its female then obviously I can't rip off their balls since there was none there in the first place ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

oic


so if i say i am female, then surprise with sex, then surprise you with being male, it would already be too late for you!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oic
> 
> 
> so if i say i am female, then surprise with sex, then surprise you with being male, it would already be too late for you!


 
lol wouldn't work, surprise sex means your trying to act on me, I'd know if there was something inbetween there and I would definitally make it my mission to not let you get away unscathed >:3 (that means your either going to be missing your dick or your head when I'm finished with you)

Also I like females but I don't just have random sex with any lady, especially with STD's and stuff so I wouldn't be messing with them lol ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol wouldn't work, surprise sex means your trying to act on me, I'd know if there was something inbetween there and I would definitally make it my mission to not let you get away unscathed >:3 (that means your either going to be missing your dick or your head when I'm finished with you)
> 
> Also I like females but I don't just have random sex with any lady, especially with STD's and stuff so I wouldn't be messing with them lol ^^



Maybe i'll jump you another time. Living without a penis is not my style.

indeed STD's are a real concern. just dont rape the street hookers.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe i'll jump you another time. Living without a penis is not my style.
> 
> indeed STD's are a real concern. just dont rape the street hookers.


 
I'm ready any time and yea I'm always happy to give out free neuterings ^^

Also STD's is not something I need and those street hookers would be the last thing I'd fucking tap lmao


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 11, 2010)

too much talking not enough bawwwwing


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWW for BAWWWing!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWWW I sneezed and i spit up a little blood


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWW I's worried about another forum using sneezing and spitting up blood!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Bawwwww, I'm freezing.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWW I have nothing to BAWW about!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

BAWWWWW I waana go get my pet rat tomorrow


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't determinate if furries are awesome or I like canyons
Hon (airmoto)
Ba(airmoto 2)
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW(weeabo lol)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Bawwwww, I have no ears


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bawwwww, I have no ears



what why


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Baww I'm ugly. I have panic attacks almost every day now over said ugliness and fear that I may not have long to live in my current mental state.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

I laugh at your expense >3


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Bawww, I'm hungry and I'm too lazy to go out and make/buy/cook food.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bawwww, photoshop won't open.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Bawwwww, I am not a furry and I am in a furry forum


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

BAWWW, I need to pee but forgot how!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what why


lol I don't have any cat ears that is.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Bawwww I can't do art for shit yet want to.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> BAWWW, I need to pee but forgot how!



Jizz? In my pants? That's more likely than you think.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Jizz? In my pants? That's more likely than you think.



I see what you are referring to!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see what you are referring to!



Actually I refer to this:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually I refer to this:



You lie!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You lie!








Fresh prince of persia


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> bawwww stupid fucks that believe in furry pride won't shut the hell up and learn common sense.
> bawwww stupid horny single furries that don't understand no means no.



This


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

BAWW I am tired. Pulling an all-nighter so I can crash tonight.


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 19, 2010)

The world does not care...
that is all


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2010)

durrr I'm a lion


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Takun said:


> durrr I'm a lion



If it wasn't so innocent and fatty it could look exactly like my cat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 19, 2010)

Baww, I sliced my finger on plastic and work and it was bleeding everywhere and it won't heal for ages and ewwww.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Baww, I sliced my finger on plastic and work and it was bleeding everywhere and it won't heal for ages and ewwww.


Plastic? what that's weird and effin epic

BaWWWWW, I used a japanese defenition of LOL and now I am a weeabo.

Baww, I cleaned my bag and found like 5 rotten sandwiches.

Baww, I saw a  bug the other day and smashed it on the window with a splatter of blood.

Baww, I challenge everyone for a rocko.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 20, 2010)

bawwwwwwww why wasnt this posted here.........................
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66259


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 20, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwwwwwww why wasnt this posted here.........................
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66259


 
because that was a legit complaint, have u SEEN how many "WAOW THERE"S FEMALES IN THIS FANDOM NOW!?!?!?" threads there are!?


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 20, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> because that was a legit complaint, have u SEEN how many "WAOW THERE"S FEMALES IN THIS FANDOM NOW!?!?!?" threads there are!?


There should be a level of intensity for bawwwing...from a scale of 1 to 3.
1 being retarded and 3 being less retarded....because furries are retarded
bawwww but no I just went through and saw them all.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 20, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Bawwwww, I got a warning, from GrimFang.



Lol umad


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Baww, I sliced my finger on plastic and work and it was bleeding everywhere and it won't heal for ages and ewwww.



Bawwww, I did the same last week actually. >_<


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Boohoo


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Boohoo



Bawww, you have a mop!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bawww, you have a mop!


Bawww, fuck you >.< Lol



Bawww, I bet you wish you had one too!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Bawww, fuck you >.< Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bawww, I bet you wish you had one too!



Bawww, I don't need one.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bawww, I don't need one.


Bawww, he doesn't need one :<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

bawwwwww im hungry.  maek me a sandvich.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 21, 2010)

Bawwwwww why u all say yiff? If u stoped poeple wouldnt' make fun of us!!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwww why does chicken taste so good


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwww im hungry!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwwww i wanna play tf2


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Bawwww FAF is lonely without Cirno.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwwww where is Cirno?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwww where is Cirno?



I crossed my fingers and checked my bed, but alas. :[


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I crossed my fingers and checked my bed, but alas. :[


faggot.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> faggot.



Jealous.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Jealous.


FAGGOT


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FAGGOT



Here, I got you something:

<====3

*FAGGOT.*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Here, I got you something:
> 
> <====3
> 
> *FAGGOT.*


sorry nty ^^ 
8===D ----> (|)


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sorry nty ^^
> 8===D ----> (|)



Yours isn't pointy. >:V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sorry nty ^^
> 8===D ----> (|)


 I didn't know people could fuck coke machines.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yours isn't pointy. >:V


 its a human one!  of course its not! >:V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I didn't know people could fuck coke machines.



You'd be surprised how desperate people can get for coke.



Usarise said:


> its a human one!  of course its not! >:V



Pencil sharpener, now! We'll need something to duel foes with during our search for Cirno. >:V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pencil sharpener, now! We'll need something to duel foes with during our search for Cirno. >:V


XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pencil sharpener, now! We'll need something to duel foes with during our search for Cirno. >:V


 you first!  *hands a pencil sharpener*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you first!  *hands a pencil sharpener*



No dick. >:V

But if I had one I assure you it would be far too big to fit in.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No dick. >:V
> 
> But if I had one I assure you it would be far too big to fit in.


 Berri is female...? 
..... ..... ....   :3 
yiff? :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Berri is female...?
> ..... ..... ....   :3
> yiff? :3


/facepaw


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Berri is female...?
> ..... ..... ....   :3
> yiff? :3



There is much yiff to be found* inside* the pencil sharpener.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Bawww because that blue thing with the hat is female. We can never be together. ;__;

Also bawww because Gumshoe dropped his swiss roll cake.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> /facepaw


/epicfacepaw X3



BlueberriHusky said:


> There is much yiff to be found* inside* the pencil sharpener.


BAWWWW  LIES!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Bawww because that blue thing with the hat is female. We can never be together. ;__;
> 
> Also bawww because Gumshoe dropped his swiss roll cake.



I'm just a thing now, huh? ;-;


----------



## Aleu (Mar 21, 2010)

BAAAWWWWW ya'll are weird


----------



## Shaelystrasza (Mar 21, 2010)

BAWWWW FURSECUTION BAWWWWWWW
NO ONE LIEKS ME


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwww i just got my first infraction


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Berri is female...?
> ..... ..... ....   :3
> yiff? :3


*head laptop keyboard* (...I don't have a desk...)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *head laptop keyboard* (...I don't have a desk...)


im staying on topic for now.... the admins are here and are giving me tons of PMs and infractions...

Bawww i hate consequences!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im staying on topic for now.... the admins are here and are giving me tons of PMs and infractions...
> 
> Bawww i hate consequences!



fight the maaaan.


o and BAWWW IM HUNGRY


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> fight the *baaaan*.


 fix'd.  thats whats really going to happen eventually but meh :/

bawwww im bad at being a furry!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

BAWWWW, I'm bored.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww i just got my first infraction



Bawwww, it took two days of raping a minor to get an infraction.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bawwww, it took two days of raping a minor to get an infraction.


 thats not even what it was for.  it was for turning the Any Teenage Furries Thread into Soviet Russia....

Bawwww im the reason its locked


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats not even what it was for.  it was for turning the Any Teenage Furries Thread into Soviet Russia....
> 
> Bawwww im the reason its locked


Ironyyy


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

BAWW I woke up at 4 fucking pm again. Someone beat me. >:c


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 21, 2010)

Bawwwwww usarise isnt banned


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats not even what it was for.  it was for turning the Any Teenage Furries Thread into Soviet Russia....
> 
> Bawwww im the reason its locked



That's because we aren't a commie fandom >:V . I already explained this.


We [regular members] are just two-dimensional avatars crawling around in our little world, oblivious to the staff flying around in Apache helicopters with various forms of punishment.

My favorite is Bartholomew Arnold Nemo and his box of hammers :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> Bawwwwww usarise isnt banned


bawwww your mean >.> 



atrakaj said:


> That's because we aren't a commie fandom >:V . I already explained this.
> 
> 
> We [regular members] are just two-dimensional avatars crawling around in our little world, oblivious to the staff flying around in Apache helicopters with various forms of punishment.
> ...


awww but we'd make a good commie fandom! >:V

are you saying im not a regular member?  

Nemo has got the banhammers?! 0_o
 bawwww im scared of the hammer!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww but we'd make a good commie fandom! >:V [/WUOTE]
> 
> You are ineffective at using that emote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are ineffective at using that emote.
> 
> *>:V*
> 
> You got the joke, yet totally missed it.


 >:V  >:V  >:V  >:V

i missed it? bawww.....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> >:V  >:V  >:V  >:V
> 
> i missed it? bawww.....




Your use of it is almost as ineffective as your use of your penis insults :V .


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your use of it is almost as ineffective as your use of your penis insults :V .



lol


useless post by me is useless :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> lol
> 
> 
> useless post by me is useless :V



At least *you're* getting it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your use of it is almost as ineffective as your use of your penis insults :V .


it was good enough for your mom :V 



atrakaj said:


> At least *you're* getting it.


 :v


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it was good enough for your mom :V
> 
> 
> :v



You just insulted yourself.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You just insulted yourself.


 so?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so?



Exactly.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.


 bawwww i dont get you fancy people logic


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

bawwwww, stop your whining!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww i dont get you fancy people logic



Baw.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 22, 2010)

bawwww usarise doesnt get sarcasm


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawww... My mummieh passed away a year ago, I lost my closest friends up until this point in time slowly and for stupid reasons, and I'm failing to see my full potential as a person...

*crawls back into my cave of eternal love-making / depression, for the latter part*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Bawww... My mummieh passed away a year ago, I lost my closest friends up until this point in time slowly and for stupid reasons, and I'm failing to see my full potential as a person...
> 
> *crawls back into my cave of eternal love-making / depression, for the latter part*


Hm, I do not think I would be phased if my mother died. Does that make me a bad person?
BAAAAAWWWWW! I'm a bad person, :<


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwww soynuts


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

bawww im listening to goth metal


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

baww, just power washed a rug out in the sun. It felt good.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

BAWW, Going to play Guitar hero and start bawwing IRL as I fail horribly.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawww can't wait for the new Pendulum album.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

bawww im bored.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwwww, my finals are coming up soon.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwwww.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwww I have to go North Carolina.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bawwwww.



Bawwwww, I thought about posting that.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwww I have to go North Carolina.



Baw.



Tommy said:


> Bawwwww, I thought about posting that.



Why didn't you?


----------



## Alstor (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwwww House is a repeat.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why didn't you?



I don't even know. Bawww.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Aster said:


> Bawwwww House is a repeat.



Bawwwww.



Tommy said:


> I don't even know. Bawww.



Wwwwwab.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwww I have to go North Carolina.



Bawwwwww I forgot to add an article and I can't fix it now that someone else has quoted me.



Aster said:


> Bawwwww House is a repeat.



BAAAWWWWWW!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwwwww I forgot to add an article and I can't fix it now that someone else has quoted me.
> 
> 
> 
> BAAAWWWWWW!



Cry.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cry.



You're a horrible person.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're a horrible person.



Bawwwww.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2010)

bawwww i'm hungry but too lazy to get up


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 22, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
I'm bored.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

bawww i have chocolate chip cookies but no milk! D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> I'm bored.



You spelled bawwwww wrong.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> I'm bored.


 


atrakaj said:


> You spelled bawwwww wrong.


 


*breathes in deeply*

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

There.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *breathes in deeply*
> 
> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
> 
> There.



Still wrong.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

This is blasphemy! This is madness!
THIS IS BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is blasphemy! This is madness!
> THIS IS BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!



*Wants someone with photoshop to make a Leonidas caption*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is blasphemy! This is madness!
> THIS IS BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!





Browder said:


> *Wants someone with photoshop to make a Leonidas caption*



Make it a strip or, better yet, an animated .gif with him doing the kick into the pit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Garfield spoof.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Still wrong.


 


MOTHER****ER! (just to on the safe side)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Wants someone with photoshop to make a Leonidas caption*


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is blasphemy! This is madness!
> THIS IS BAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!



THIS IS DELICIOUS!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 22, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> THIS IS DELICIOUS!


THIS IS DECAF!


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwww I did badly on an English essay today.


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

BAWW!!!
i want me a fursuit!!!!
otherwise im fine!
oh, and i want to draw better =P


----------



## JerJer (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfrTAt_m1po

This says it all


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 23, 2010)

BAWWWW You're all a bunch of emo faggots... :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Baww, I played battlefield bad company 2 ALL DAMN NIGHT. Why is it addicting?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 23, 2010)

my baaaawwwwwws itch.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Baw.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww, got yet another infraction for derailing an already derailed thread.
Mods are really bringing down the hammer lately.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, got yet another infraction for derailing an already derailed thread.
> Mods are really bringing down the hammer lately.


 
I've never gotten an infraction, even though I derail threads, sometimes intentionally.

Baw.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawwwww my arms are too short to work the shelves at work sometimes. GEORGE MY ARMS ARE TOO SHORT BAW.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawwwww my arms are too short to work the shelves at work sometimes. GEORGE MY ARMS ARE TOO SHORT BAW.


 
You know, they figured out a way to extend your arms, back in the middle ages? We could try it, if you want :3 .


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawwwww everyone says bawwwwwwwwwww  o-o


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Bawwwww everyone says bawwwwwwwwwww o-o


 
Baw.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww I'm cold.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawww I'm cold.



Oh noes, you're so cold you're turning blue!

Yeah, gotta agree with you though, it's chilly


----------



## Cavy (Mar 23, 2010)

Wanna see some bawwwwww threads. Then head over to the rants and raves neighborhood of the forums. You will have a bawwwwww of a time. hahahaha.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Cavy said:


> Wanna see some bawwwwww threads. Then head over to the rants and raves neighborhood of the forums. You will have a bawwwwww of a time. hahahaha.



PA ftw.

Anti-bawww, got a ton of furries in PA, I don't feel quite so lonely anymore.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawww I'm cold.



Don't sea ottarrs have blubber or something?

FATTEH OTTARRS
-poke-


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't sea ottarrs have blubber or something?
> 
> FATTEH OTTARRS
> -poke-



-biet- >:V


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwwwwww i split my big toe open and my wisdom teeth are coming in but the opening got infected so i look like a chipmunk. baw


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwww my bawww is brokeded! BAWWWWW


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww Usarise's avatar is making faces at me bawwwww.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwww berri's avi is sticking her tongue at me!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww you started it


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawww no you did.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Baw.



baw baw baby ~<3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww no you faggot


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawww lets blame this on Haxx and forget it.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww why are there so many tards around.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawwww, I fucked your mother and I got aids :<


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwwww I don't wanna go to church tonight


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> bawwwww I don't wanna go to church tonight


 bawwww then dont go.


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawwwwww I got a D on my essay.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww then dont go.


They're gonna make me go bawwwww


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwww i just found a link so bad that even harley might not wanna see it.  should i post?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're gonna make me go bawwwww


 that sux bawwwww.... i told my mom i dont wanna go to church anymore and she was like "sure ok."


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're gonna make me go bawwwww



Spin your head around and vomit at everyone when the service starts.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww stop the madness.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

quayza said:


> Bawww stop the madness.



I'll eat your whiskers with chopsticks. >8|


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwww i still have an evil link to post..... 
i do it anyway ^^
http://z0r.de/876
NSFW


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll eat your whiskers with chopsticks. >8|



Noo not my wiskers! Without them i cant tickle people.
Bawww.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww i still have an evil link to post.....
> i do it anyway ^^
> http://z0r.de/876
> NSFW



BAWWWW I hate curiosity! And I hate you Usarise!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww i still have an evil link to post.....
> i do it anyway ^^
> http://z0r.de/876
> NSFW



Bawwww, I'm not clicking on it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> BAWWWW I hate curiosity! And I hate you Usarise!


 bawww your own damn fault for clicking it. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Spin your head around and vomit at everyone when the service starts.


It's not an actual church service...it's a meeting for Easter...


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawww your own damn fault for clicking it. :V



I KNOW. 

Bawwwwwww!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> I KNOW.
> 
> Bawwwwwww!


 bawwwwwww lol


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww all this bawwwing has made me tired and there's no Cirno bawww

Bawww my coffee's cold


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawwwwww, my thumb hurts.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwwww, my thumb hurts.



Quit sticking it places.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Quit sticking it places.



...but I wasn't, I swear.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Quit sticking it places.


 bawww i know a place he should stick it!    in Berri's bawwwwww hole!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawww i know a place he should stick it!    in Berri's bawwwwww hole!



Your avatar is eternally BAAAWWWWING.

(Someone stick a dick in it)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar is eternally BAAAWWWWING.
> 
> (Someone stick a dick in it)


bawwwww define "it". :3
"it" could be something of yours....and i hope it is! :3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwww define "it". :3
> "it" could be something of yours....and i hope it is! :3



This pickle jar. I can't get it open. I need a big strong man to hel--oh wait, you're a *woman*.

Where's a man when I need one?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This pickle jar. I can't get it open. I need a big strong man to hel--oh wait, you're a *woman*.
> 
> Where's a man when I need one?


Here :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This pickle jar. I can't get it open. I need a big strong man to hel--oh wait, you're a *woman*.


 it be nice if i was but im not :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar is eternally BAAAWWWWING.
> 
> (Someone stick a dick in it)



Or a loofah.



BlueberriHusky said:


> This pickle jar. I can't get it open. I need a big strong man to hel--oh wait, you're a *woman*.
> 
> Where's a man when I need one?



Am I still a man after having your babies? Well, technically they never got to the baby stage :V .


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Cold coffee blows. So does plain black coffee.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cold coffee blows. So does plain black coffee.



So does any coffee.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So does any coffee.



Hazelnut + lots of sugar is delicious...with a little bit of coffee.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hazelnut + lots of sugar is delicious...with a little bit of coffee.



Sounds good.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

bawwww your all crazy!  I drink my coffee black.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Do I hear people talking shit about coffee? Am I going to have to start a-smashin'?!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww your all crazy!  I drink my coffee black.



I don't drink coffee :V .



BlueberriHusky said:


> Do I hear people talking shit about  coffee? Am I going to have to start a-smashin'?!



Yes please.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Sounds good.



Hell yes its good! I used to drink vanilla creamer and thought that was  good. Hazelnut is awesome in a container.



Keep your clam creamer away >:V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes please.



:I

No. You get nothing.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :I
> 
> No. You get nothing.



Reverse psychology ftw That's too bad.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hell yes its good! I used to drink vanilla creamer and thought that was  good.



Mmm, vanilla creamer. Haven't had that stuff in a while.


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 23, 2010)

| Next poster is a furry.
|
|
V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

^
|
|
| Is not really a spy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Mmm, vanilla creamer. Haven't had that stuff in a while.



>:V


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^
> |
> |
> | Is not really a spy.


 

Yes i am!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Yes i am!


 no your not. :V   i went as the spy to a gaming con in NY.  i am the true blue spy.


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no your not. :V i went as the spy to a gaming con in NY. i am the true blue spy.


 
Are you sure?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Are you sure?


 fuck yeah!


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fuck yeah!


 
*REALLY *sure?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> *REALLY *sure?


 yes. -_-


----------



## Aleu (Mar 23, 2010)

BAAWWWWW....I...forgot...

who has coffee? 8D


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes. -_-



Bawwwww.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwww.


 bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwww.



Now you're getting it. 

To everyone else:

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


The Game.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't matter, I quit the game a long time ago.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Doesn't matter, I quit the game a long time ago.



It wasn't aimed at you. You can't quit it, anyway, only lose.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It wasn't aimed at you. You can't quit it, anyway, only lose.



Obligatory Xkcd reference.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Obligatory Xkcd reference.



Obligatory KIWF reference.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Obligatory Xkcd reference.



Bawwwww, xkcd.

Wait, xkcd is awesome.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Obligatory KIWF reference.



Un-Obligatory gloating.

Your game does not work on me!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bawww I have no relevant references.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Un-Obligatory gloating.
> 
> Your game does not work on me!



Exactly.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.



Damn straight.

*On Topic*

Bawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Damn straight.



Not if you think about it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not if you think about it.



I'm either very stupid or very confused. What are you talking about?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm either very stupid or very confused. What are you talking about?



You already knew, you just forgot.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You already knew, you just forgot.



Bawwwww Atrakaj is breaking my sleep deprived-brain. Seriously what are you talking about?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwwww Atrakaj is breaking my sleep deprived-brain. Seriously what are you talking about?



I'm talking about *life*.


[yt]h1RaKWS6jb4[/yt]


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm talking about *life*.
> 
> 
> [yt]h1RaKWS6jb4[/yt]



What an inspiring commercial for such a cultish-religion. Bawwwww.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> What an inspiring commercial for such a cultish-religion. Bawwwww.



You probably don't even understand what they were going for.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You probably don't even understand what they were going for.



No. No I don't. But I can guess.

It's an advertisement. It wants you to buy the product.When the product is a religion you market it as something inspiring and beautiful.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. No I don't. But I can guess.
> 
> It's an advertisement. It wants you to buy the product.When the product is a religion you market it as something inspiring and beautiful.



Not always, and I didn't mean the give them money part. I meant the type of psychological manipulation they were attempting.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not always, and I didn't mean the give them money part. I meant the type of psychological manipulation they were attempting.



...Are you seriously comparing Scientology marketing strategies with Xkcd? Or with The Game? Or, hell, yourself? Cause any of those would be awesome stupid awesome.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...Are you seriously comparing Scientology marketing strategies with Xkcd? Or with The Game? Or, hell, yourself? Cause any of those would be awesome stupid awesome.



Was comparing it more to other major brands, but I suppose those others use psycho-manipulation as well.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...Are you seriously comparing Scientology marketing strategies with Xkcd? Or with The Game? Or, hell, yourself? Cause any of those would be awesome stupid awesome.



bawwwww I lost the game
DX


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Was comparing it more to other major brands, but I suppose those others use psycho-manipulation as well.



Still haven't answered why you posted it in the first place. I'm guessing for the lulz.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Still haven't answered why you posted it in the first place. I'm guessing for the lulz.



I *have *answered.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I *have *answered.



...

This is either a test to teach me something or just a way of screwing with my head. Or it could be both. Whichever one it is I'm losing too much sleep over it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> This is either a test to teach me something or just a way of screwing with my head. Or it could be both. Whichever one it is I'm losing too much sleep over it.



Sleep is not required to see the answer.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sleep is not required to see the answer.



Yeah, going to bed now.

I think I was just trolled of the board...I'm such a pussy bawwwwww.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yeah, going to bed now.
> 
> I think I was just trolled of the board...I'm such a pussy bawwwwww.



Baw.

And yeah, your species *is *a cat :V .


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2010)

Bawww, I liked the older Resident Evils more than 4 and 5...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Bawwwwww, i don't know what the fuck Bawwwwww means.

Edit: Nice ava atrakaj Richard FTW.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

baaaawwwww furries go from disturbing me to being awesome and it drives me insane


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

It's 12:37 and these damn furry forums are keeping me up. BAAAAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> It's 12:37 and these damn furry forums are keeping me up. BAAAAWWWWWWWW


3:38 here.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> 3:38 here.



GO TO SLEEP. >:[


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> GO TO SLEEP. >:[


It's 3:40 here but I can't sleep so I'm posting here and playing dragon age =[


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's 3:40 here but I can't sleep so I'm posting here and playing dragon age =[



If I had that game, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> If I had that game, I wouldn't be able to sleep either.


I donno, I'm weird with bioware games. I'll play through almost to the end and then shelve it for like a month or so, then remake my character and play through it fully.

I've done that with KotoR, and I'm doing it to DA:O and ME too...


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I'm weird with bioware games. I'll play through almost to the end and then shelve it for like a month or so, then remake my character and play through it fully.
> 
> I've done that with KotoR, and I'm doing it to DA:O and ME too...



I've never actually finished a game before. I'd always get almost to the end and something new would come out. I think the only game I've actually beaten was dead space. I've only 'sampled' KotoR and DA and would get em if I had the green, but alas, college is raping my bank account.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

(To some-what get this thread back on topic) Why do furries feel it necessary to make up their own words... it's like they want everything of their own, their own fetishes their own words their own memes their own l4d/tf2 servers their own chans their own gyms in fucking second life as if being normal isn't good enough they need to be abnormal because it creates attention and they feel the need to have to be with other people that are just like them.

Edit: I can undertsand how you might use a word just to fit in because it's a fad but i'm talking about the people who felt the need to come up with the word in the first place


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> (To some-what get this thread back on topic) Why do furries feel it necessary to make up their own words... it's like they want everything of their own, their own fetishes their own words their own memes their own l4d/tf2 servers their own chans their own gyms in fucking second life as if being normal isn't good enough they need to be abnormal because it creates attention and they feel the need to have to be with other people that are just like them.
> 
> Edit: I can undertsand how you might use a word just to fit in because it's a fad but i'm talking about the people who felt the need to come up with the word in the first place


because most furries are idiots.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> because most furries are idiots.


This.
But I don't see any problem with having a bit of harmless fun. I mean, yeah, it gets annoying after some time, but otherwise, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Bawwwwww, i don't know what the fuck Bawwwwww means.
> 
> Edit: Nice ava atrakaj Richard FTW.


 
Newbs that know of the awesomeness that is the Richard?



Heckler & Koch said:


> baaaawwwww furries go from disturbing me to being awesome and it drives me insane


 
I can't help it.



Wilk Freeman said:


> (To some-what get this thread back on topic) Why do furries feel it necessary to make up their own words... it's like they want everything of their own, their own fetishes their own words their own memes their own l4d/tf2 servers their own chans their own gyms in fucking second life as if being normal isn't good enough they need to be abnormal because it creates attention and they feel the need to have to be with other people that are just like them.
> 
> Edit: I can undertsand how you might use a word just to fit in because it's a fad but i'm talking about the people who felt the need to come up with the word in the first place


 
They're like every other clique out there: screaming about wanting equality, but wanting themselves separate from others at the same time.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 24, 2010)

bawwwwww the number of posts per user corresponds with how much of a loser they are bawwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwwwww the number of posts per user corresponds with how much of a loser they are bawwwwwwww


 
I agree that you are a loser.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I agree that you are a loser.


You have me beat by 2677 posts :3


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

bawwwww high school sux


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Bawww, someone made a Lion King music video and now I wanna watch Lion king II but I don't haz.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, someone made a Lion King music video and now I wanna watch Lion king II but I don't haz.


 I don't know why but this reminded me of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHcxBf-JUMA


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

you know what's sad?

people on the computer all day with no friends.

HAHA


----------



## Usarise (Mar 24, 2010)

bawwwww im out of cheez-its!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know what's sad?
> 
> people on the computer all day with no friends.
> 
> HAHA



And I for one am not one of em even though I do spend quite a bit of time here v_v

I suffer from an interwebz addiction.


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And I for one am not one of em even though I do spend quite a bit of time here v_v
> 
> I suffer from an interwebz addiction.



BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW i haz interwebz addiction tooooooo. we start Interwebz Anonymous group now, no wait thats 4chan XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

bawwwwww i want cake


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> You have me beat by 2677 posts :3


 
That was true before you posted, and after I post, but not in between.



Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, someone made a Lion King music video and now I wanna watch Lion king II but I don't haz.


 
I have that movie. It was out years before the 1.5 one :V .



Zrcalo said:


> you know what's sad?
> 
> people on the computer all day with no friends.
> 
> HAHA


 
You know what's ironic? I haven't been on all day, because I didn't feel like it, and I come back to you telling me I'm cool.



Usarise said:


> bawwwwww i want cake


 
You're only saying that because you're out of cheez its.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 25, 2010)

Bawwww, I'm not posting enough.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

bawwwwww i wanna play LoZ TP but i cant find the disc!


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 25, 2010)

bawwww it's rained all day and I have wet shoes now


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwwww i wanna play LoZ TP but i cant find the disc!


Majora's Mask is better scrub


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Majora's Mask is better scrub



You get an internet.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> You get an internet.


Does that internet include yiff?


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does that internet include yiff?



Whatever makes you happy. Majora's Mask pimping is worth anything.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Whatever makes you happy. Majora's Mask pimping is worth anything.


yay!


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay!



On second thought maybe I should be worried about this...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> On second thought maybe I should be worried about this...


Why? I'd rather play Majora's Mask then yiff.

Fuck if Nintendo made a sequel to it or hell, even just re-released it with upgraded graphics and a few more dungeons I would play the _shit_ outa it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? I'd rather play Majora's Mask then yiff.
> 
> Fuck if Nintendo made a sequel to it or hell, even just re-released it with upgraded graphics and a few more dungeons I would play the _shit_ outa it.



I was referring to the fact that you sounded _happy_.

And yeah, I'd so do the same.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was referring to the fact that you sounded _happy_.
> 
> And yeah, I'd so do the same.


But I'm always happy!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm always happy!



Your avatar makes this line sound like it was said by the Joker.


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Your avatar makes this line sound like it was said by the Joker.



Pretty much this. ^

And no, no your not. You come across as very angry.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't understand how people would rather do anything over sex....

Did you know 70% of American women prefer chocolate over sex?

And people wonder why I'm gay >_>


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *I don't understand how people would rather do anything over sex....*
> 
> Did you know 70% of American women prefer chocolate over sex?
> 
> _And people wonder why I'm gay >_>_



If you're being sarcastic:
*Because sex is futile and feelings are better and more hardly accomplished and far more satisfying.*

If you're not:
*Because sex is futile and feelings are better and more hardly accomplished and far more satisfying.*

If you're not gay:
_It's no surprise._:roll:  

If you're gay:
_Why so lustful?_


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Majora's Mask is better scrub



Not if you hack Arwings into OoT.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Not if you hack Arwings into OoT.



...I think I'm going to find out how to do that now.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I think I'm going to find out how to do that now.



DO IT DO IT


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pretty much this. ^
> 
> And no, no your not. You come across as very angry.


WRONG YOU'RE! >=[


But seriously I'm actually not that angry of a person :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WRONG YOU'RE! >=[
> 
> 
> But seriously I'm actually not that angry of a person :V


Could've fooled me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Majora's Mask is better scrub


 but ive already beaten it like 10 times! :V    i have every LoZ game and ive beaten them all at least once!    and i feel like TP NOW!  >:V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but ive already beaten it like 10 times! :V    i have every LoZ game and ive beaten them all at least once!    and i feel like TP NOW!  >:V


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Usarise (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 YEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!! I WANNA PLAY WITH MIDNA!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

BAAAAWWW!!! T.T

Had -awesome- yiff session earlier. But friend came in the house as I was about to make use of it. Computer crashed afterwards conveniently so I couldn't have my fun later. Sadfaice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bawww, My filling for my front tooth came out during school and now im irritated that im missing half a tooth v_v


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, My filling for my front tooth came out during school and now im irritated that im missing half a tooth v_v



I still have part of a baby tooth. Or a whole one. Either it or the permanent one that grew over it chipped in half.


Bawwwww.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 26, 2010)

Baww, I'm hungry.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty's balls hurt.

Baw.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Scotty's balls hurt.
> 
> Baw.



Lol not anymore, I've left the abusive posts of Zrcalo behind...silly...doing that to a man isn't right....


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol not anymore, I've left the abusive posts of Zrcalo behind...silly...doing that to a man isn't right....



GIT BACK 'ERE!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GIT BACK 'ERE!



Bawwww, I don't wanna get manhandled by a woman...

Please don't break out the rusty knife, EEP!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

Bawwww, how can I have so many IM contacts yet so few of them are online?

And bawwwww, why don't I have better shit to bawwwww about?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Bawwww, how can I have so many IM contacts yet so few of them are online?
> 
> And bawwwww, why don't I have better shit to bawwwww about?




Cause you don't have me added :3

Yeah, not on my own PC though so I don't have AIM and can't get it v_v
Getting my computer back on tuesday though <(^_^)>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you don't have me added :3
> 
> Yeah, not on my own PC though so I don't have AIM and can't get it v_v
> Getting my computer back on tuesday though <(^_^)>


I went out of my way to get Skype and added you on that in case it helps, but you don't seem to be online right now, so bawwwww to that, too!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I went out of my way to get Skype and added you on that in case it helps, but you don't seem to be online right now, so bawwwww to that, too!



Cause I'm not supposed to download stuff on this computer...although I cheated and got Google Chrome over IE


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

bawwww i have to do research for school and its gonna take like 6 hours to finish it! :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause I'm not supposed to download stuff on this computer...although I cheated and got Google Chrome over IE


So... why google chrome and not Firefox or something?

And baaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, my ass hurts from sitting on this damn chair. I need to get out more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So... why google chrome and not Firefox or something?
> 
> And baaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, my ass hurts from sitting on this damn chair. I need to get out more.



I used to use firefox but chrome is like 3 times faster and I never had the best of computers so I had to manage my CPU processing power which firefox took up half of my computing power alone just trying to open it....

Yeah, I gotta get out more too. I had to do a mile run for school and I ended up running/jogging/walking it in 11:15...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I gotta get out more too. I had to do a mile run for school and I ended up running/jogging/walking it in *11:15*...


 
FAT ASS!
dude its a MILE!  run it!   my worst time is only 10:20!  and i was walking! :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FAT ASS!
> dude its a MILE!  run it!   my worst time is only 10:20!  and i was walking! :V



Dude that's shit right there. We had our whole gym class walking it in just under our 15:00 deadline. You can't walk it in 10:20, I ran 1 1/2 of the 4 laps required and made it in said time so quit your lying as you had to of been running at least a little bit to get under 11:00.

P.S. Last year we had the fattest kid in our school and he did it in 24 minutes and some odd seconds....

P.P.S. I'm not fat either, I weigh 145 lbs.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude that's shit right there. We had our whole gym class walking it in just under our 15:00 deadline. You can't walk it in 10:20, I ran 1 1/2 of the 4 laps required and made it in said time so quit your lying as you had to of been running at least a little bit to get under 11:00.
> 
> P.S. Last year we had the fattest kid in our school and he did it in 24 minutes and some odd seconds....


ok so i ran a _little....._ but thats still my worst time. 

lol at your fattest kid... did he like walk the whole thing and sit down every here and there? :V

PS my best time is 7:23 :/
PSS im only 150lbs


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok so i ran a _little....._ but thats still my worst time.
> 
> lol at your fattest kid... did he like walk the whole thing and sit down every here and there? :V
> 
> ...




Oh boo hoo, I can be lazy all I want, not like being able to run the mile in under 10:00 gets a a damn medal. The only thing I can think of that it's useful for is teh zombies...that's what guns are for.

He practically stopped every lap for a good minute, it was funny cause he ended up missing half of lunch to get it done and he was pissed....and sweaty...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys make me feel fat, I'm 154, BAWWWWW.

Although I am approximately 5.9 feet tall, so maybe it's alright? D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh boo hoo, I can be lazy all I want, not like being able to run the mile in under 10:00 gets a a damn medal. The only thing I can think of that it's useful for is teh zombies...that's what guns are for.
> 
> He practically stopped every lap for a good minute, it was funny cause he ended up missing half of lunch to get it done and he was pissed....and sweaty...


 well it does feel nice to finish before a lot of other people.... im not usually in the top 3....stupid fast people.... but im not last so im happy ^-^    ...and what about fast zombies and sprinters? 0_o

lol nice.   did everyone yell at him to run and get his cheezeburger? :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You guys make me feel fat, I'm 154, BAWWWWW.
> 
> Although I am approximately 5.9 feet tall, so maybe it's alright? D:



I'm also around that height but hey, all is not lost. Just don't let it bug you is all.



Usarise said:


> well it does feel nice to finish before a lot of other people.... im not usually in the top 3....stupid fast people.... but im not last so im happy ^-^    ...and what about fast zombies and sprinters? 0_o
> 
> lol nice.   did everyone yell at him to run and get his cheezeburger? :3



Actually we more or less did that to him, it was funny but we were being comical about it, he knew we were joking.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm also around that height but hey, all is not lost. Just don't let it bug you is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we more or less did that to him, it was funny but we were being comical about it, he knew we were joking.


eh im 5'11"..... so i think im a decent weight :V   i can run and lift a lot so i just assume im healthy.

nice ^^ so everyone likes the fat kid?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

Bawwwwwww, I want everyone to love me but I can't.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

bawww work tomorrow :c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> bawww work tomorrow :c


 
Basses grand canyon tommorow :c


----------



## Tommy (Mar 26, 2010)

Bawwww, my feet hurt from walking around too much.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So... why google chrome and not Firefox or something?
> 
> And baaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, my ass hurts from sitting on this damn chair. I need to get out more.



I stand up at my computer :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> my penis stands at my computer :V .


 
FixedFurries rofl


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

bawwww my leg is asleep!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FixedFurries rofl



Only a stereotypical furry would fix it like that. Congrats on showing us your true colors.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only a stereotypical furry would fix it like that. Congrats on showing us your true colors.


 
Following stereotypes is funny but you don't know anything about me so no.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Following stereotypes is funny but you don't know anything about me so no.



You're Israeli and you can't post right now through ZuneHD.

Also you're single and a human.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're Israeli and you can't post right now through ZuneHD.
> 
> Also you're single and a human.


 
You have multiple fursonas.You don't know I'm actually american.I can post through zune.You can't troll.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're Israeli and you can't post right now through ZuneHD.
> 
> Also you're single and a human.





CynicalCirno said:


> You have multiple fursonas.You don't know I'm actually american.I can post through zune.You can't troll.



Oooh can I play the 'what do we know about the users game'?

Atrakaj, you are a nerdy 18 year old gay male with a penchant for backwards naming.

Cirno, you're just an angry guy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You have multiple fursonas.You don't know I'm actually american.I can post through zune.You can't troll.



Technically, I have one fursona and one persona. You're not American. Your profile info is a lie. I don't try to troll.



Browder said:


> Oooh can I play the 'what do we know about the  users game'?
> 
> Atrakaj, you are a nerdy 18 year old gay male with a penchant for  backwards naming.
> 
> Cirno, you're just an  angry guy.



You just lost...























































The Game.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice try. Scrolled down really quickly and didn't look at it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Technically, I have one fursona and one persona. You're not American. Your profile info is a lie. I don't try to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are so desprate to try gaming on people. You melee failed.As for being angry, I'm not. Though, I'm sad.As for lying, I'm waiting to see if someone believes I'm female .


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Nice try. Scrolled down really quickly and didn't look at it.



You don't have to look at it, only be reminded of it. You obviously were. You lost.



CynicalCirno said:


> You are so desprate to try gaming on people. You melee failed.As for being angry, I'm not. Though, I'm sad.As for lying, I'm waiting to see if someone believes I'm female .



Desperate? Heh heh, sure, keep on thinking that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't have to look at it, only be reminded of it. You obviously were. You lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate? Heh heh, sure, keep on thinking that.


 
Just using the game makes you fail. Really


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Just using the game makes you fail. Really



You don't use the Game, the Game uses you. Then casts you aside and finds another host.


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Where does that leave Randall Munroe?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't use the Game, the Game uses you. Then casts you aside and finds another host.


 
In soviet russia, game loses you. Good use of mend.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

bawwww arguing with harley is getting boring.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww arguing with harley is getting boring.



baaawwww, then talk to me ^_^

i'm all ears man.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> baaawwww, then talk to me ^_^
> 
> i'm all ears man.


 nah..... im gunna wrap it up and go to bed.  i have a long day tommorow.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah..... im gunna wrap it up and go to bed.  i have a long day tommorow.



lol, alright. take it easy man


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

bawwww People from the US think they're the only ones in the continent.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> bawwww People from the US think they're the only ones in the continent.



baawwww why do you care?
we are all people, right?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> baawwww why do you care?
> we are all people, right?



bawwwww It's like we did not amtter.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> bawwwww It's like we did not amtter.



baaaawwwww, everybody matters.
people are just being a little ignorant, that's all.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> bawwww People from the US think they're the only ones in the continent.



wwwaaabb People from the US think they're the only ones in the continent. 

To be serious though, I'm aware of how bad this is. It's just fun to make fun of.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> baaaawwwww, everybody matters.
> people are just being a little ignorant, that's all.



That's a bad and good thing to know.



Browder said:


> wwwaaabb People from the US think they're the only ones in the continent.
> 
> To be serious though, I'm aware of how bad this is. It's just fun to make fun of.


At least you are.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's a bad and good thing to know.



yeah.
baaawww, too many ignorant americans!
lol


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah.
> baaawww, too many ignorant *americans*!
> lol



bawwwwww you're one too

*Goes to the bathroom*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> bawwwwww you're one too
> 
> *Goes to the bathroom*



baaawwww, i know i am 
but i'm not as ignorant as most americans are.
lol


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwww Australians think they're the only ones on their continent.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bawwww Australians think they're the only ones on their continent.



Finally someone understands me.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Finally someone understands me.



It's even in Spanish!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Finally someone understands me.



OMG! THERE'S BLOCKS IN THE OCEAN!
BAAAWWWWWWW!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's even in Spanish!



Â¿Lo prefieres en inglÃ©s?


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¿Lo prefieres en inglÃ©s?



Non. Nous voulons le en FranÃ§ais.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG! THERE'S BLOCKS IN THE OCEAN!
> BAAAWWWWWWW!



And I bet you don't even know what they mean :V .



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¿Lo prefieres en inglÃ©s?



Si, por favor.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¿Lo prefieres en inglÃ©s?



Bawwwww, me gusta espaÃ±ol.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I bet you don't even know what they mean :V



nope! not a clue! :V


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Si, por favor.



AquÃ­ lo tienes.






Tommy said:


> Bawwwww, me gusta (el/Â¿en?) espaÃ±ol.



A mÃ­ tambiÃ©n hombre.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> AquÃ­ lo tienes.
> 
> 
> 
> A mÃ­ tambiÃ©n hombre.



That shows countries, not continents.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

i am seriously confused now.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> AquÃ­ lo tienes.
> 
> 
> A mÃ­ tambiÃ©n hombre.



Luc! Je n'est pas vraiment compris ce que Ã§a map, mais j'aime le.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

BAAAWWWWWWW, my boyfriend broke up with me as soon as I met him.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That shows countries, not continents.



Well. You'll have to look your own because I'm going to sleep. (It's 12:03 AM here).

Â¡Buenas noches jÃ³venes furries!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> BAAAWWWWWWW, my boyfriend broke up with me as soon as I met him.



wow, that sux


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> BAAAWWWWWWW, my boyfriend broke up with me as soon as I met him.



Ouch, that's harsh.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¡Buenas noches jÃ³venes furries!



Aurevoir! A demain!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ouch, that's harsh.



BAAAAWWWWWW


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, that sux


Oh well.


Tommy said:


> Ouch, that's harsh.


He had another guy, he used me to figure out how much he loved him, now my hatred of French is even stronger.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Well. You'll have to look your own because I'm going to sleep. (It's 12:03 AM here).
> 
> Â¡Buenas noches jÃ³venes furries!



Pussy. It's an hour later here.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> He had another guy, he used me to figure out how much he loved him, now my hatred of French is even stronger.



Je suis desolÄ—.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh well.
> 
> He had another guy, he used me to figure out how much he loved him, now my hatred of French is even stronger.



wow. that's evil...
and he's a gay french person, lol. never heard that one before.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Je suis desolÄ—.


'tis quite alright.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow. that's evil...
> and he's a gay french person, lol. never heard that one before.


He wasn't french, the guy he was with is french :\


----------



## Bando (Mar 27, 2010)

BAWWWWWW I have to get up way too early to take the PSAT tomorrow when I don't even need to. Fuck.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> He wasn't french, the guy he was with is french :\



lol, my point still remains valid, it just has a different target >:3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawww, Sheva Alomar is a fucking retard... 


... She's Ashley Graham with a gun she can't fucking aim. >:C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

bawwwww im not gonna be able to post on here very much later today bawwwwwww


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwww im not gonna be able to post on here very much later today bawwwwwww


bawwwww you're not gonna be able to post on here very much later today bawwwwwww


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> bawwwww you're not gonna be able to post on here very much later today bawwwwwww


 bawwww get some originality....... at least use some wit. bawwwwwwww


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwww. I'm bored....


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww get some originality....... at least use some wit. bawwwwwwww



bawwww Usarise just insulted someone who said that he will be missed.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> bawwww Usarise just insulted someone who said that he will be missed.


 bawwww now i feel bad..... sowry wyld


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww now i feel bad..... sowry wyld


Bawww It's k.


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwww I'm starting to feel like a mom with the amount of guilt tripping I do.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Bawww It's k.


^-^



Browder said:


> Bawwww I'm starting to feel like a mom with the amount of guilt tripping I do.


bawwww you couldve helped out harley a bit more last night then :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^-^
> 
> 
> bawwww you couldve helped out harley a bit more last night then :V



Helped him feel guilty about? Or defended him more?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Helped him feel guilty about? Or defended him more?


 your choice :V   if you defended him a little more it couldve been more fun.  bawwwwww


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 27, 2010)

20 pages?...._*BAWWWWWWWW*_


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwww it's too hot here


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawwww it's too hot here



Would you like some kool-aid?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Would you like some kool-aid?



What's the catch? :I


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What's the catch? :I



22.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwww, Blueberri stealing from!


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 22.


I want some. Bawwwwwwww.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwwww because that's just how I feel today.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Just, bawwwwww.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 22.



Okay. :V

Wait what?



Captain Spyro said:


> Bawwww, Blueberri stealing from!



SAW HIM FIRST. Lazy dragon.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> SAW HIM FIRST. Lazy dragon.



Eh? What's that?



> Catch-22 is a logical paradox  wherein an individual finds him or herself in need of something which  can only be had by not being in need of it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eh? What's that?



Go back to the kitchen, dear. AND BRING KOOL AID.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

bawwww im bored.  entertain me furries.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> SAW HIM FIRST. Lazy dragon.



You dare walk in on this relationship, pup?

BAWWW!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You dare walk in on this relationship, pup?
> 
> BAWWW!!!



HE'S STRAIGHT. I WIN. ALL FOR BLUE. NONE FOR YOU. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Go back to the kitchen, dear. AND BRING KOOL AID.



Fine, but you're the one getting pregnant next time >:V .



Captain Spyro said:


> You dare walk in on this relationship, pup?
> 
> BAWWW!!!



D.A.R.E.

What a waste of time and money.



BlueberriHusky said:


> HE'S STRAIGHT. I WIN. ALL FOR BLUE. NONE  FOR YOU. :V



You sure? :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> HE'S STRAIGHT. I WIN. ALL FOR BLUE. NONE FOR YOU. :V



Ah...well...yiff fuck.

I bow to the power of the Blue...Bawww...



atrakaj said:


> You sure? :3



:3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fine, but you're the one getting pregnant next time >:V .



But... my figure. :[



atrakaj said:


> You sure? :3



This ain't about you. >:V

We'll quarrel over you later.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But... my figure. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, quarrel NOW!

Even though I'll lose.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But... my figure. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it *was *about me...

It's about my kool-aid, isn't it? >:/


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww im bored.  entertain me furries.


*does caramell dansen...way better than any guy should*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

bawwww argue about something funnier or more pointless :V   its not very amusing.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> No, quarrel NOW!
> 
> Even though I'll lose.



I would, but I'm gonna go be all GIRL up in his grill, yo. You sit here,  alone. o^o



atrakaj said:


> I thought it *was *about me...
> 
> It's about my kool-aid, isn't it? >:/



Yes. It sucks.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I would, but I'm gonna go be all GIRL up in his grill, yo. You sit here,  alone. o^o
> 
> And keep your claws off my man-baby-momma too.



;_;

Yes ma'am...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww argue about something funnier or more pointless :V   its not very amusing.



I'm not sorry that I'm not pointless.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I would, but I'm gonna go be all GIRL up in his grill, yo. You sit here,  alone. o^o
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It sucks.



It tastes good *and* does sex? Multi-tasking ftw.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ;_;
> 
> Yes ma'am...



I liked that quote better. Why did you change it, Blue? :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It tastes good *and* does sex? Multi-tasking ftw.



Murr...fur the kool-aid. :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not sorry that I'm not pointless.


 its fine.... but do not disapoint me again or i may have to bawwwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its fine.... but do not disapoint me again or i may have to bawwwwwwwww



Baw.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Baw.


 not funny -_-
bawwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not funny -_-
> bawwwwwwwwwwww



Was also apparently not pointless.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Was also apparently not pointless.


 i vote we all bawwww about how the cake is a lie.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i vote we all bawwww about how the cake is a lie.


Bawww the cake is not a lie. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i vote we all bawwww about how the cake is a lie.



No, time to bawww about how Blue is a bitch something relevant. :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Bawww the cake is not a lie. :V



Bawwww, now I want some.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Bawww the cake is not a lie. :V


 orly?  



Captain Spyro said:


> No, time to bawww about how Blue is a bitch something relevant. :3


 but i like blue..... bawwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> No, time to bawww about how Blue is a bitch something relevant. :3



I know our kids are called pups, but she's not a canine :V .


Also, I have cheesecake!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> orly?
> 
> 
> but i like blue..... bawwww



Well...


...me too...



atrakaj said:


> I know our kids are called pups, but she's not a canine :V .
> 
> 
> Also, I have cheesecake!



I was out of material. BAWWWW!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> ...me too...
> ...



I hear you can get some material at Wal-Mart's Crafts section. They have many designs for w/e kind of dress or kilt you'd like to make.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I hear you can get some material at Wal-Mart's Crafts section. They have many designs for w/e kind of dress or kilt you'd like to make.



I'll have to ask Blue what she wants.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'll have to ask Blue what she wants.



When we're alone? She won't be wearing anything except invisible panties.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> When we're alone? She won't be wearing anything except invisible panties.



All right! I'll bring the kool-aid.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> All right! I'll bring the kool-aid.



Hey.

Hey, *hey.*

Hey...hey...

*Hey!
*
*HeyHey!
*
Hey...













*Hey.*




That's my damn kool-aid.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hey, *hey.*
> 
> ...



Then share fool. I'll bring some grape drank.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone's picking on meee baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hey, *hey.*
> 
> ...



Not anymore! *Sip.*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's picking on meee baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 for good reasons :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Then share fool. I'll bring some grape *drank*.


I saw that. You already drank it all >:V .


WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's picking on meee baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



I technically haven't. Baw.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's picking on meee baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


dont worry I'll protect you


----------



## Tommy (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> for good reasons :V



Bawwwww, Usarise thinks she's getting picked on for good reason.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> dont worry I'll protect you





> *A Figment of Your Imagination*



Sure you will.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I saw that. You already drank it all >:V .


It was good too. :>



atrakaj said:


> I technically haven't. Baw.



You should, it's the new fad.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwww, Usarise thinks she's getting picked on for good reason.


 bawwwww Tommy doesnt think im right.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> It was good too. :>
> 
> 
> 
> You should, it's the new fad.



I was never one for fads.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Bawwwww, you both have different perspectives on whether or not entertainment and lulz are a good reason.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure you will.


hmm you have a point :/


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> hmm you have a point :/



Yes, I do. He's right here:

_*.

*_His name is Tony.​


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bawwwww, you both have different perspectives on whether or not entertainment and lulz are a good reason.


 i think we should get a scholars opinion on this:
Me: 4chan what do you think of doing something for the lulz?
4chan: THE LULZ DO IT FOR THEM!
4chan: Go kill yourself.  for the lulz!
4chan: LULULULULUL

the answer is obvious :V


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, I do. He's right here:
> 
> _*.
> *_His name is Tony.​


Dawww it's adorable


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i think we should get a scholars opinion on this:
> Me: 4chan what do you think of doing something for the lulz?
> 4chan: THE LULZ DO IT FOR THEM!
> 4chan: Go kill yourself.  for the lulz!
> ...



You also have different perspectives on whether or not 4chan is a reliable source.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You also have different perspectives on whether or not 4chan is a reliable source.


 but it is a reliable source :V


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

4chan is the toilet of society. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

4chan is the gutter of the webz.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but it is a reliable source :V


If by "reliable" you mean the most retched hive of scum and villainy in the galaxy then yes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> 4chan is the toilet of society. :V


 http://i.imgur.com/3E94B.jpg somewhat NSFW


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

4chan is the cesspool of the internetz, but without it, the internetz would be fake and gay


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 27, 2010)

The old old 4chan was cool until the weeaboo crowd started showing up. :V


----------



## Vivianite (Mar 27, 2010)

BAWWING because furries can't take a joke GENERALY.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Vivianite said:


> BAWWING because furries can't take a joke GENERALY.





			
				Slayn said:
			
		

> The reason why furries should only talk to furries:
> 
> 6 furries walk into a bar
> 
> ...



Take this joke. Seriously, pick it up. PICK UP THE JOKE.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Take this joke. Seriously, pick it up. PICK UP THE JOKE.


It's too heavy. :c


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It's too heavy. :c



Just for that, here's a heavier one:



			
				Stryke said:
			
		

> A penguin was driving down the road one night, when all of the sudden he  heard a "bang!" come from his car.  The car stopped and wouldn't start  again, so the poor little penguin had to push it all the way to the  nearest gas station.  A car maintenance crew member comes over and tells  the penguin "I have to do an inspection of the car so I can tell what  went wrong.  It'll take about half an hour, so come back then and I'll  tell you what needs to be fixed."
> 
> So the penguin went over to a nearby shop and bought a big  quadruple-scoop vanilla ice cream cone.  But as he was a penguin, the  little thing with his tiny finned arms had trouble holding the ice cream  cone, and he managed to get more ice cream on himself than in his  mouth.  By this time, it had been half an hour and the penguin walked  back to the gas station, where the attendant was waiting for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww why are furries so misunderstood?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww why are furries so misunderstood?


 this was a stoopid bawww!  GTFO

bawwww furrys r teh st00pidz


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

bawwwww I'm stuck in motherfucking North Carolina.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> http://i.imgur.com/3E94B.jpg somewhat NSFW



That was great. Loved the jokes too.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 28, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWW storm is cumming I see dark clouds


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

bawwwwwww school tomorrow...
BAWWWWW my friend accidentally dropped vodka on the ground (its all gone)
*BAWWWWW EVERYONES QUITTING MY JOB AND IM NOT!!

*whew... got it all out!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> bawwwwwww school tomorrow...
> BAWWWWW my friend accidentally dropped vodka on the ground (its all gone)
> *BAWWWWW EVERYONES QUITTING MY JOB AND IM NOT!!*
> 
> whew... got it all out!


bawwww i have school too..... 
BAWWWWW He wasted good liquor! KILL HIM!
*BAWWWWWWWW I DONT HAVE A JOB!*


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Just for that, here's a heavier one:



ROFL! That was awesome XDDD


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 29, 2010)

BAWWWWWWW I didn't see my internet boyfriend for a week because he was working on his super huge important dissertation for law school, and now I won't see him for two more weeks because he's vacationing with his buddies in Brussels. WHY DOES HE HAVE TO BE SO RICH AND AMBITIOUS?? ;______; I ALSO SAW HIM POSTING ON /JP/ I COULD TELL THOSE POSTS WERE HIS I KNOW HIS WRITING STYLE BY HEART BUT HE WASN'T ONLINE TALKING TO ME ;___;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw wait what
I was in the wild west, was fun. That is my reason to baw.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw wait what
> I was in the wild west, was fun. That is my reason to baw.


should try the wild east.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> should try the wild east.



Even with their social reforms for more anarchy, the east still isn't as wild as the west.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawwww my internet boyfriend of 2 weeks dumped me, I loved him so much and now my heart is shattered and I'll never know happiness again.

Bawwwwwwwwww My mom found all the furry porn I whack to because I'm too dumb to hide files properly and clear my history, now shes selling my dog because she thinks that I fuck it, I only did it once!

Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww people in high school call me weird because I dress up like a dog, make weird noises, use weird vernacular, and don't bathe myself, FURSECUTION I TELL YOU.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Bawwww my internet boyfriend of 2 weeks dumped me, I loved him so much and now my heart is shattered and I'll never know happiness again.
> 
> Bawwwwwwwwww My mom found all the furry porn I whack to because I'm too dumb to hide files properly and clear my history, now shes selling my dog because she thinks that I fuck it, I only did it once!
> 
> Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww people in high school call me weird because I dress up like a dog, make weird noises, use weird vernacular, and don't bathe myself, FURSECUTION I TELL YOU.



I can see that you're a very social person. I have no qualms about releasing you onto society.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> should try the wild east.


Do you try to support wild queers



atrakaj said:


> Even with their social reforms for more anarchy, the east still isn't as wild as the west.



THE CITY OF THE HARLEY DAVIDSON
WITH MINIMAL HELMETS AND MUSTACHES
TOUGH GAY BIKERS


atrakaj said:


> I can see that you're a very social person. I have no qualms about releasing you onto society.



Actually I think I can survive furries like that. I need to put them in harness, but I can.
dogfuck


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawww... Cirno's back. :C


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Bawww... Cirno's back. :C



This isn't a baww point. >:[


----------



## Usarise (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Bawwww my internet boyfriend of 2 weeks dumped me, I loved him so much and now my heart is shattered and I'll never know happiness again.
> 
> Bawwwwwwwwww My mom found all the furry porn I whack to because I'm too dumb to hide files properly and clear my history, now shes selling my dog because she thinks that I fuck it, I only did it once!
> 
> Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww people in high school call me weird because I dress up like a dog, make weird noises, use weird vernacular, and don't bathe myself, FURSECUTION I TELL YOU.


BAWWWW OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Bawww... Cirno's back. :C


YES


YES



BlueberriHusky said:


> This isn't a baww point. >:[



This is a 'Yay' point.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BAWWWW OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS



I was trying to be subtle? :V

Truth hurts, huh.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I was trying to be subtle? :V
> 
> Truth hurts, huh.


bawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwww



People keep stealing my lines >:V .

Baw.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> People keep stealing my lines >:V .
> 
> Baw.



No, your line is simply "Baw.", not bawwww or anything else


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, your line is simply "Baw.", not bawwww or anything else



My lines consist of a very complex mix of 'Baw' and 'Bawwwww.'


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My lines consist of a very complex mix of 'Baw' and 'Bawwwww.'



Bawwwww, now I can't go bawww in the bawww thread without stealing one of your bawww lines v_v

Damn, I did it again.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwwww, now I can't go bawww in the bawww thread without stealing one of your bawww lines v_v
> 
> Damn, I did it again.



Bawwwww.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

BAAAAAWWWWWW
...baw...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2010)

Bwaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaah



rofl, i love king of the hill


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaah



Bawwwwww, why'd they have to cancel that show?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwwww, why'd they have to cancel that show?



BBBBAAAAAAWWWWW!!!

WWWWUUUUUTTTT?!?!?!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwwww, why'd they have to cancel that show?



It's on Adult Swim.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's on Adult Swim.



oh, yeah.
i forgot all about that.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's on Adult Swim.



Yeah, but they're not making any new episodes.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, but they're not making any new episodes.



BAAAWWWWWW! I WANT NEW EPISODES!!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawww shows I never knew of


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

bbaaawwww, it's a good show!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> bbaaawwww, it's a good show!



Meh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawww, realized why I'm gay/bi again. Three simple letters, P-M-S.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl, why is your username orange?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Krasl, why is your username orange?



Infractions.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Infractions.



Ah, I figured it was something like that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yeah cause banned members have their name in red with a black line or somethin'.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 29, 2010)

bawww my friend doesnt understand what furries are


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

I just got speed-thread locked.

Am I even more cool now?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> bawww my friend doesnt understand what furries are



Cock slap him in the face till he understands ^_^ (and hopefully goes "Bawww, you cockslapped me".



atrakaj said:


> I just got speed-thread locked.
> 
> Am I even more cool now?



You're welcome.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cock slap him in the face till he understands ^_^ (and hopefully goes "Bawww, you cockslapped me".
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



Why am I welcome?

I was thinking hostility, not welcomes.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawwwwwww <w> I kept missin' teh opportunity to ask a very awesome forum member to chat me up... I did so with fairly bad timing tonight ;3

Hopefully it turns into happieh conversationz tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2010)

Bawww, I'm juggling college, work, trying to seek a place in my career choice, trying to finish the next page in my comic and to try assign a schedule for updates, bills, and getting financial aid for college.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

BAWWW MY ENTIRE BODY ITCHES LIKE HELL AND IT WON'T STOP!!!!!


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 30, 2010)

baw i'm bored


----------



## Tommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Bawwww, I just can't get enough sleep.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 30, 2010)

bawwww my coffee maker is a bitch and wont make me more coffee until I clean it


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwww my coffee maker is a bitch and wont make me more coffee until I clean it


I hate coffee.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 30, 2010)

Bawwwwwww
I have a huge Bio. test that I need to do online but my college's website is on the fritz AGAIN!


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate coffee.


I had tea instead


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> BAWWW MY ENTIRE BODY ITCHES LIKE HELL AND IT WON'T STOP!!!!!



You are in heat.
Go hump a random person.


Bawwwwwwww I am stuck in nothingtown ohhoohoooooo... I love that song. BAW


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate coffee.


 
Agreed. It is water with dirt in it.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Agreed. *It is water with dirt in it*.



I think you mean "soup is water with dirt in it".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate coffee.



Same



Martino Zorrilla said:


> I think you mean "soup is water with dirt in it".



Soup is water with microbes and botox in it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I think you mean "soup is water with dirt in it".


 
No, I don't think I did.



CynicalCirno said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> Soup is water with microbes and botox in it.


 
Mmmmm...botox.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, I don't think I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...botox.



Mmmmm.... Suprise Buttsex.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, I don't think I did.



You sure?


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Bawwwwwww my spring break is boring


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Bawwwwwww my spring break is boring



Bawwww you are supposed to share


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Mmmmm.... Suprise Buttsex.



Fun.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> You sure?



No.

I am never 100% sure about anything.

There is always the chance that I am wrong.

If I acknowledge that chance, then I am never wrong.

Xodarap.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you really sure about this?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Are you really sure about this?



Are you sure that you should be asking that?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you sure that you should be asking that?



I don't know, are you sure I'm asking you that in the first place?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I don't know, are you sure I'm asking you that in the first place?



If I wasn't sure, would I be asking?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If I wasn't sure, would I be asking?



Congratulations, you redefined the Cartesian model: "I ask, therefore, I exist".

Have your cookie.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Congratulations, you redefined the Cartesian model: "I ask, therefore, I exist".
> 
> Have your cookie.



I think, therefore I am.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think, therefore I am.



That's the original way. The one I posted was your way.

Have your second cookie.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's the original way. The one I posted was your way.
> 
> Have your second cookie.



Yum.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 30, 2010)

bawwww my coffee maker is completely F-ed now how am I going to wake up in the morning


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwww my coffee maker is completely F-ed now how am I going to wake up in the morning



Coke - also has caffeine but with a fresh taste and chemicals - Phenilalnine or whatsoever.

Or if you are a full blown furry - cock.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Coke - also has caffeine but with a fresh taste and chemicals - Phenilalnine or whatsoever.
> 
> Or if you are a full blown furry - cock.



Cock wakes you up in the morning?

I thought it was the other w--oh.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cock wakes you up in the morning?
> 
> I thought it was the other w--oh.



Nope Blue.

I was just explaining why the rainbow casino next to "4 Queens" is called "4 Queers".


----------



## Usarise (Mar 30, 2010)

bawwww so bored.....entertain me FAF!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Bawwww, final exams.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwww, final exams.


 bawwww study then!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww study then!



I never study. I use my good ol' memory, and it rarely fails me. xD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I never study. I use my good ol' memory, and it rarely fails me. xD


I never study either, but my memory's shit. :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Bawwww....

Bawww.....

Bawww....

I'm such a mocker

I sing in my posts

Create songs that rots

Isn't it so much

Waiiiiitt~~~~~


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 31, 2010)

BAAAWWWW I'm the only person that hasn't dropped out of AP Language yet


----------



## WeArePossessed (Mar 31, 2010)

bawww!!! i dont have a fursuit and i cant draw!!!!!!


----------



## Good Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

Baaaaaaaw, I cant find anything to do today!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bawwwww, final exams are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 31, 2010)

bawwwww why isnt this sticky'd yet


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

This should probably be moved to the Forum Games.

*shrug*












Baw.


----------



## Takun (Mar 31, 2010)

Baw I have all my work for the week done and now I coast through the last two days.

Oh wait, yay.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This should probably be moved to the Forum Games.*shrug*Baw.


This isnt a game its _REAL LIFE_


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 1, 2010)

The people in this fandom are usually attention whores or don't really pay attention to you unless your there to fuck D:


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 1, 2010)

Burned my hand on an iron today!
Actually ran home to talk to my love early to find out he won't be on for a week.
WHY haven't I yiffed in half a week?!
WHY does my webcam have to suck? I want to take a piccy of myself, but too low low quality.
WHY is there a thread to sit and complain on? Doesn't everybody do that anyway, despite attracting hate for that?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> The people in this fandom are usually attention whores or don't really pay attention to you unless your there to fuck D:



Baw.


Dog Donovan said:


> Burned my hand on an iron today!
> Actually ran home to talk to my love early to find out he won't be on for a week.
> WHY haven't I yiffed in half a week?!
> WHY does my webcam have to suck? I want to take a piccy of myself, but too low low quality.
> WHY is there a thread to sit and complain on? Doesn't everybody do that anyway, despite attracting hate for that?



You forgot two w's.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You forgot two w's.



It's good enough.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You forgot two w's.



I'm not that baw!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

Baaawwwwwww my boyfriend plays CoD too much. :V


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Baaawwwwwww my boyfriend plays CoD too much. :V


Bawwwwww then distract him


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

baw


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwwww, my mom found out I'm bi...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, my mom found out I'm bi...



Bawwwww. How'd it go?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it worth bawwing over?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwwww. How'd it go?


 
Bad so far, and that's over text message... I can't wait to get home... :V BAWWWWW


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwww my friends aren't goig to be around over spring break to go to USPL Huntington Beach. >:[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawww, I can't decide if I'm horny or not. I want to be but when I look at yiff I'm not...BAWWW, I WANNA PUT MAH PAWS TO GOOD USE <_<


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, I can't decide if I'm horny or not. I want to be but when I look at yiff I'm not...BAWWW, I WANNA PUT MAH PAWS TO GOOD USE <_<



BAWWWW NEED MINDBLEACH AGAIN.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> BAWWWW NEED MINDBLEACH AGAIN.



BAWWW, I would give you some but I ran out. Ran into too many freaky things running around free-lance on the interwebz.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Baaawwwwwww my boyfriend plays CoD too much. :V



Tell him that CoD sucks and move to uncharted 2.


Bawwww I'm coughing like a foul beast


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Bawwwwww then distract him



I would if I got to see him on a regular basis, believe me. :3



CynicalCirno said:


> Tell him that CoD sucks and move to  uncharted 2.



Baa-er, well, he does have a PS3.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> WHY haven't I yiffed in half a week?!


pffffffffffthahahahahahahahaha, oh you.

And BAWWWWW, I've got a week and a half long holiday and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do during that time except posting here like a nerd.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I would if I got to see him on a regular basis, believe me. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Baa-er, well, he does have a PS3.



Mass Effect 2

Also tell him that his matchmaking system on CoD sucks and that why all Cod sucks and every other CoD games suck even though I am going to play in ten minutes MW2.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> pffffffffffthahahahahahahahaha, oh you.
> 
> And BAWWWWW, I've got a week and a half long holiday and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do during that time except posting here like a nerd.



Which holiday? Not the same as mine but still.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

As almost every word in a sentence:

Bawww the bawwwing bawwwers.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The new Youtube layout makes me bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The new Youtube layout makes me bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



oh noes!!!!! change!!! BAWWWW!!


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> oh noes!!!!! change!!! BAWWWW!!


lulzbarackobama


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> lulzbarackobawwwwwma


fix'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Baww, the new youtube format makes me go bawwwwwww-bawww-baw all teh way home v_v


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwww, just because I felt like it. >.>


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Baww, the new youtube format makes me go bawwwwwww-bawww-baw all teh way home v_v


I knooooo, let's go bawwwwwwwwwww together


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwww 1: I don't trust people in real life after being violently attacked on the street some years ago. I dare not talk to, let alone make eye contact with people I don't know, and I'm constantly scared that someone may hurt me or attempt to kill me. My country has one of the world's highest rates of violent crime.

Bawwww 2: Also - I've been trying for eight and a half months to find a job, and not one of the businesses I've contacted has ever got back to me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> Bawwww 1: I don't trust people in real life after being violently attacked on the street some years ago. I dare not talk to, let alone make eye contact with people I don't know, and I'm constantly scared that someone may hurt me or attempt to kill me. My country has one of the world's highest rates of violent crime.
> 
> Bawwww 2: Also - I've been trying for eight and a half months to find a job, and not one of the businesses I've contacted has ever got back to me.



1. Learn various forms of the Martial Arts.
2. Become a Bounty Hunter.
3. Sell yourself for sex to improve your social outlook. (Yeah, it's that bad.)
4. ????
5. Profit.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 1. Learn various forms of the Martial Arts.
> 2. Become a Bounty Hunter.
> 3. Sell yourself for sex to improve your social outlook. (Yeah, it's that bad.)
> 4. ????
> 5. Profit.



win


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Which holiday? Not the same as mine but still.


In Sweden most schools (if not all of them) have a holiday at easter that ranges from the first Friday of April of to a week and a half after that. It's unusually long for a Swedish holiday, most are only a week long, which sucks.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

bawwwwww im soooooo booooorreeeddddd!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawww, I'm...
I can't do this. I'm actually having a great day.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Bawww, I'm...
> I can't do this. I'm actually having a great day.



You can't bawwwww.

Baw.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

BAAAWWWW H&K SAID WE WERE GONNA YIFF THEN GO GET MURRIED AND LIVE IN PARIS BUT IT WAS A LIIIIIE


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> BAAAWWWW H&K SAID WE WERE GONNA YIFF THEN GO GET MURRIED AND LIVE IN PARIS BUT IT WAS A LIIIIIE



I thought you didn't want to get murried.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I thought you didn't want to get murried.



Married. Murried is different.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Kidnap him and smash him.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

bawww my leg is asleep!


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawww my leg is asleep!



Bawwwww this happens to you a lot. Get some exercise or at least move around.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawwwww this happens to you a lot. Get some exercise or at least move around.


 bawww i do!  its just because of the way i lay with my laptop!


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawww i do! its just because of the way i lay with my laptop!


 
You know that CDs are supposed to go in there...right?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> You know that CDs are supposed to go in there...right?


 thats whats supposed to go there?  damn ive been using it wrong!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwwww, my little brothers don't have to listen to me anymore because I'm a "faggot"...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, my little brothers don't have to listen to me anymore because I'm a "faggot"...


 bawwww that sucks.
why are they calling you faggot or did your parents call you that?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww that sucks.
> why are they calling you faggot or did your parents call you that?


 
No, some douchebag friend (who can't keep a secret) blabbed that I was bisexual...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, my little brothers don't have to listen to me anymore because I'm a "faggot"...



RAGEBAW! >:[

What the fuck is this shit, seriously?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> No, some douchebag friend (who can't keep a secret) blabbed that I was bisexual...


 baw....wait why am i bawwwing? thats funny! XD  props 2 yo friend!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> RAGEBAW! >:[
> 
> What the fuck is this shit, seriously?


 
Hurray for republican, Roman Catholics...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> baw....wait why am i bawwwing? thats funny! XD  props 2 yo friend!



Trying to hard. You know you want the same gender lovins.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Hurray for republican, Roman Catholics...



Bawwwwwwww.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Trying to hard. You know you want the same gender lovins.


 bawwwww browder is being mean!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwww browder is being mean!



Bawwwww, Usarise thinks browder is being mean.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwww, Usarise thinks browder is being mean.


 
Bawwwwww Tommy thinks that Usarise thinks that Browder is being mean


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Bawwwwww Tommy thinks that Usarise thinks that Browder is being mean


 bawwwww now garoose is being mean too!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Baw.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwww now garoose is being mean too!



Crybaby. :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Crybaby. :3


 jackass. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwwww, Metallica sold out...


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

bawww I still have a timed write to make up that I procrastinated until now >:[ BAW


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, Metallica sold out...



how so?


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwww I still have homework I need to do


----------



## Bloopy (Apr 2, 2010)

BAWWW I JUST GOT DUMPED BY THE DREAM MAN I'VE FANTASIZED ABOUT MEETING SINCE I WAS TEN YEARS OLD AND WHEN I WAS LITTLE I HAD AN IMAGINARY HUSBAND NAMED STEVE WHO LOOKED AND ACTED JUST LIKE HE DID ;_;


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2010)

Bawwwwwww I'm a furry and I don't know how to stop.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

Bawww I lost my chance to change that name of mine into something more 'This person is asking to be trolled' like


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bawwww, Static-X have gone on hiatus. I've been a fan of their music for just over six years now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Bawwww, I miss Megas XLR.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2010)

Baawwwwwww I just got dumped. -.-


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Baawwwwwww I just got dumped. -.-



Did you fail to notice her new lip gloss?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Did you fail to notice her new lip gloss?


No, apparently living 30 minutes away and seeing me once a week is too long-distance for him to handle. -.-


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> No, apparently living 30 minutes away and seeing me once a week is too long-distance for him to handle. -.-



You're probably better off with someone else, then. He sounds like a jerk.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're probably better off with someone else, then. He sounds like a jerk.


Which is why I didn't try to change his mind.


----------



## CFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You're probably better off with someone else, then. He sounds like a jerk.



Yeah, you're better off without him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Baww, I'm outta milk. Needz moar white stuff.

P.S. Slight resurrection ^_^


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Baww, I'm outta milk. Needz moar white stuff.
> 
> P.S. Slight resurrection ^_^


sometimes it's for a good cause

and bawwwww I got an infraction


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> sometimes it's for a good cause
> 
> and bawwwww I got an *infraction*



How?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> sometimes it's for a good cause
> 
> and bawwwww I got an infraction



Yeah, this thread is invaluable :3

Baww, I got 3 total although the one expired the day after I got it and the other two are expiring on the 6th.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Baww, I'm outta milk. Needz moar white stuff.



Come on over to my place then. ;3


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawww, I haven't gotten an infraction yet. Though I don't plan on getting one on purpose.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Come on over to my place then. ;3



 So very tempting Xp


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 4, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWW I went to a rave last night and there were fursuiters  Though there was a cute guy with ears, tail, and handpaws.


----------



## Bando (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawww I might be stuck with my family in the car for a road trip.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> How?


"spam/derailment" but seriously..I didn't even do anything really...
the thread was gonna get locked anyway...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWWWWWWWWW I went to a rave last night and there were fursuiters  Though there was a cute guy with ears, tail, and handpaws.



Thought you didn't like guys.....oh well, hope you had a good time :3


----------



## UpTheHill (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawwwww
THE ENTIRE FANDOM IS FILLED WITH PERVERTED HOMO/BISEXUAL MORONS
 WHO DON'T HAVE LOGIC

Inb4 shut it I have proof bitch


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 4, 2010)

BAAWWWWWW had to spend easter weekend with family when I had to do homework and now im swamped...
Bunnies can hate easter too!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawwwww I have a 175 page book to read and finish for Thursday.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawwww, I have nothing to bawww about today.
...oh wait.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thought you didn't like guys.....oh well, hope you had a good time :3


 
I like everybody. I like to tease boys, I like to hook up with girls.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawwwwww... I dont' want tomorrow to be Monday... bawwwwww


----------



## UpTheHill (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawwwww I got Sony Vegas but on another computer that I won't own in about 10 years


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bawww....Im confused... @_@?

Wait what? >_<


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwww im broke and in debt .... oh wait. that is a real Bawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

UpTheHill said:


> Bawwwww
> THE ENTIRE FANDOM IS FILLED WITH PERVERTED HOMO/BISEXUAL MORONS
> WHO DON'T HAVE LOGIC
> 
> Inb4 shut it I have proof bitch



WHY DO YOU REMIND ME OF TOUHOUTARDS
OH THESE DAYS
KIRISAME
STUFF

Well actually those touhoutards are pretty much more perverted than furries.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

Bawwwww rhymes with Paw?
My thread locking senses are tingling.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Baww I fucking tore up my hands today moving shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bawww, the first female/female roleplay on the FAF just got closed v_v


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Baww, I think I am in love.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWW

FAF is being really slow for me.


my thread asplode.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

BAWW, I didn't get a chance to come.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Baww I fucking tore up my hands today moving shit.



was it your dick?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWW, I didn't get a chance to come.



d'awww... *pat pat*

>;3


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

bawwwww you guys tried to rape me


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> was it your dick?



Wow...your pretty good. Yeah, it was pretty violent.






I helped load a truck to move a store. So many damn steel grids. But way talk about that when I could talk about my penis?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> bawwwww you guys tried to rape me



I didnt.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

BAWWW i didnt successfuly raep WillowWulf!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm bawwing too about the female on female thread that got locked T.T
Curse you faggots of FAF :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow...your pretty good. Yeah, it was pretty violent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like talking about your penis.

I want to give it a name...



how about...



dick?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

an all girl 3way is just messy.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like talking about your penis.
> 
> I want to give it a name...
> 
> ...


wow real creative how about a nicer name like benny?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like talking about your penis.
> 
> I want to give it a name...
> 
> ...


 
You know whats weird, I'd rather not mess with anyone from the fandom but fuck you and a few others are too damn enticing e_e;

Damn you and your vag :I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like talking about your penis.
> 
> I want to give it a name...
> 
> ...



I like it. Your clever with names, anyone ever tell you that?



KylieIsACannibal said:


> an all girl 3way is just messy.



Wrong until proven.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

How about Jason?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> an all girl 3way is just messy.



it is.

indeed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wrong until proven.


 
Said like a pure genius


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Call mine Yiffers :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it is.
> 
> indeed.



BAWWW, WRONG UNTIL PROVEN.



south syde dobe said:


> Said like a pure genius



It seems the intellect agrees with me. Prove it now!



Scotty1700 said:


> Call mine Yiffers :3



Why is Yiffers winking at me??? ._.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know whats weird, I'd rather not mess with anyone from the fandom but fuck you and a few others are too damn enticing e_e;
> 
> Damn you and your vag :I



I know how you feel... I like meeting people with vag's too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Name your penis "vagina", it'll keep scotty away.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Name your penis "vagina", it'll keep scotty away.



I'm BI fyi...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Call mine Yiffers :3



>:/ that's faggy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know how you feel... I like meeting people with vag's too.


 
Yea but your liable to give me nightmares and have a wet dream >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know how you feel... I like meeting people with vag's too.



BAWWW, I had an 'unexpected' feeling of iluvu


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea but your liable to give me nightmares >.>



:3 d'awwww... thankies.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea but your liable to give me nightmares >.>


Or a hardon


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Or a hardon



LARGE HARDON COLLIDER

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/194396/930771.png


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 d'awwww... thankies.


 
No problem...well I better leave before you do decide to try and jump my bones <.<;



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Or a hardon


 
Talk about awkward, you wake up with cold sweat, a hardon and your scared as hell :\


----------



## Minotauric (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Name your penis "vagina", it'll keep scotty away.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Talk about awkward, you wake up with cold sweat, a hardon and your scared as hell :\



yep. sounds like a gift from me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

You would taste Heckler, stalker.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Minotauric said:


>


 
New guy is kinda right here...w8 a sec, its fresh meat w00t *pulls out a paddle* I love newbies >:3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Talk about awkward, you wake up with cold sweat, a hardon and your scared as hell :\


 
That's everymorning for me XD fear is a turn on ;D


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh boy image macros _and _4chan retard-style use of 'fail"?

We got a winner here folks!

Can you teach me to be that cool?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Uh. South Syde is going to make the best post ever for furfags!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Minotauric said:


>



my posts taste like rape.

welcome to the interbutt.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, the first female/female roleplay on the FAF just got closed v_v



Bawww, and it was the best thread I ever made too! :[


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep. sounds like a gift from me.


 
Bad thoughts has popped in my head, I am now making my exit from the Den...good night you horny bastards x3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

"Large Hardons
www.Ask.com    Search for Large Hardons Find Large Hardons"

lolwut?


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

Why hasn't this thread been stickied yet, bawwwww


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's everymorning for me XD fear is a turn on ;D



:3 I'll find where you live.

when I do.. you'll see red sharpie on your window.

and shower curtain.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quick, I'm naming my rival in Pokemon, what should his name be!
Yiffers ^____________^


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep. sounds like a gift from me.


 

I'll take that gift.



south syde dobe said:


> New guy is kinda right here...w8 a sec, its fresh meat w00t *pulls out a paddle* I love newbies >:3


 
I get seconds!



Scotty1700 said:


> Quick, I'm naming my rival in Pokemon, what should his name be!
> Yiffers ^____________^


 

*sigh*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bawww, and it was the best thread I ever made too! :[



;3 damn right!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bawww, and it was the best thread I ever made too! :[



Omygod. We found a solution to turn people completely straight. I think this is one of the greatest discovery's of mankind.

 Zcarlo. Kylie.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Quick, I'm naming my rival in Pokemon, what should his name be!
> Yiffers ^____________^




"IM A FAG"

DO IT NOW


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

You know what? BAWW. I going to find dinner.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Omygod. We found a solution to turn people completely straight. I think this is one of the greatest discovery's of mankind.
> 
> Zcarlo. Kylie.




I AM NOT FUCKING "ZCARLO" I AM "ZRCALO" GET IT STRAIGHT PEOPLE!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Omygod. We found a solution to turn people completely straight. I think this is one of the greatest discovery's of mankind.
> 
> Zrcalo. Kylie.


 
I said I was going to leave but I had to check back in here and yea your right...though for straight people it gives them a boner that never goes down until treated >.>

You know, one of these days I'm going to get drunk again and then I can't garuntee what I might do to one of those two ^^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I AM NOT FUCKING "ZCARLO" I AM "ZRCALO" GET IT STRAIGHT PEOPLE!



Whoops. Sorry Carlo.

Hey, thats easy!



south syde dobe said:


> I said I was going to leave but I had to  check back in here and yea your right...though for straight people it  gives them a boner that never goes down until treated >.>
> 
> You know, one of these days I'm going to get drunk again and then I  can't garuntee what I might do to one of those two ^^;



Dooo eet. Drinking is always good. It kills the bad stuff inside.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'll take that gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I GOTS U A GIFT


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Not only was it the first female on female rp, it was the first nonyiff on the forums.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh boy, I love the fresh smell of rape in the morning!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I GOTS U A GIFT


 
Nope, I will not open that box...
>.>
Hey Haxx, open that box.
<.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope, I will not open that box...
> >.>
> Hey Haxx, open that box.
> <.<



I dun noes...I got in trouble for spelling ZrCalo wrong. It might turn to a box of murder.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Whoops. Sorry Carlo.
> 
> Hey, thats easy!



à² _à²


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I GOTS U A GIFT


 

THANKS, ZRCALO! *opens*


:0


Oh murr :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

If that box was mailed to me from zrcalo or kylie I would open it


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I dun noes...I got in trouble for spelling Zrcalo wrong.


 
Hmm...wrong box then, you get the 100 pound box from Zrcalo :[
Have a good night :\

Also I'm going to make a rave for this if its not already made


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not only was it the first female on female rp, it was the first nonyiff on the forums.



ohh it was yiff baby... it was yiff.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

If you get a 110 pound box of maul it's probably me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²




OHAI!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> If you get a 110 pound box of maul it's  probably me.



Should I be taking notes?

100 for murder,

110, for mauling
I would probably open that one :3?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ohh it was yiff baby... it was yiff.



Yiff?! IN the box! OMGZ *Opens*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If that box was mailed to me from zrcalo or kylie I would open it



give me your address.



I have a surprise for you.


that goes for everyone in this thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> give me your address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HAXX's Address HERE*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> give me your address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is this true, your going to just mail me and not stalk me in the dead of night?

Also I made a rave for you guys <3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not only was it the first female on female rp, it was the *first nonyiff on the forums.*



Nope, sorry.

quayza and I had one about a week ago.

Completely non-yiff, which I can't say about yours.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> If you get a 110 pound box of maul it's probably me.



Noted.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> If you get a 110 pound box of maul it's probably me.



:3 I currently weigh 96 lbs.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

BAAWWWWWWWW I HATE PCS AND THEIR STUPID ASS SHIT BAAAAWWWWW~!!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> give me your address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'll take the MEGA ULTRA HYPER sized box

*8-Bit address*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is this true, your going to just mail me and not stalk me in the dead of night?
> 
> Also I made a rave for you guys <3



:3 d'awww


;3 you'll have to give me your address and find out.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

BAAAWWWW WHY ISN'T THIS STICKIED YET?!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 I currently weigh 96 lbs.



Wow, I could fit you in my pocket.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Pick me Zrcalo, I r your biggest fan now *inserts generic mailing address and cell phone number* call me


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo's box of yiff seems to be lanced in crack. People can't get enough of her.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

New! Rape in the Box!
Hi I'm Billy Mays here for Rape in a Box!
It does the work for you!
(Some one else continue... XD)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bawww, I'm naming my first rattata "Ratte" just cause I can <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'll take the MEGA ULTRA HYPER sized box
> 
> *8-Bit address*



XD just PM me it.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, I'm naming my first rattata "Ratte" just cause I can <3



That's my Rattata!
http://www.vgcats.com/super/?strip_id=7


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pick me Zrcalo, I r your biggest fan now *inserts generic mailing address and cell phone number* call me



;3

602 692-3282


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3
> 
> 602 692-3282


 
:O

Do I call now or wait three days?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> New! Rape in the Box!
> Hi I'm Billy Mays here for Rape in a Box!
> It does the work for you!
> (Some one else continue... XD)



IT SLICES
IT DICES
IT PULVERIZES


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> :O
> 
> Do I call now or wait three days?



;; why would you wait?


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> BAAAWWWW WHY ISN'T THIS STICKIED YET?!


I ALREADY ADDRESSED THIS ISSUE BAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IT SLICES
> IT DICES
> IT PULVERIZES


 
Oh murr...FUCK, SHIT, DAMN CUNT, ASS, BITCH *ragequits*
be quiet, I think I found out I like crazy bitches ;_;



Zrcalo said:


> ;; why would you wait?


 
I dunno xD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XD just PM me it.


 

*PM's*


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IT SLICES
> IT DICES
> IT PULVERIZES



With new and improved Rape in a Box, I never have to masturbate again!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

Bawww, I have no idea what's going on in here...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawww, I have no idea what's going on in here...


 
something about furries and rape, I think


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawww, I have no idea what's going on in here...


 
You missed something so rare...so amazing that words can't describe it :O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> With new and improved Rape in a Box, I never have to masturbate again!



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, now I have something to do it for me 24 times a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

lol currently texting one of you fags.

in ohio.

gee.... wonder who it is...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> something about furries and rape, I think





south syde dobe said:


> You missed something so rare...so amazing that words can't describe it :O



Okay, thanks.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol currently texting one of you fags.
> 
> in ohio.
> 
> gee.... wonder who it is...



Huh? What? Who? How? When? 
lulz. I tell everyone where I am anyway... 
Didn't we already do this in our thread that got locked? XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol currently texting one of you fags.
> 
> in ohio.
> 
> gee.... wonder who it is...


Me obviously.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Huh? What? Who? How? When?
> lulz. I tell everyone where I am anyway...
> Didn't we already do this in our thread that got locked? XD



I think so..... prolly.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I ALREADY ADDRESSED THIS ISSUE BAWWWWWWWWWWWW



BAAAWWWW I'm in your brain, stealin' yo ideas.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

now recieved a text from texas.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

XXX-XXX-XXXX Bitches. Texts only though... 
God forbid I answer the phone and an unknown furry is on the other end.
(I only posted it so Zrcalo couldn''t beat me to it! XD)
Oops, I mean ZCARLO.
=3

(If you didn't get it, too late!)


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IT SLICES
> IT DICES
> IT PULVERIZES



DX

I don't think i want that...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> now recieved a text from texas.


 I wonder who that is >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

recieved aother from texas. 

houston.

and another from dallas, texas. 

and another from
ohio.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude you realize that posting your phone number on a public forum is a _very_ bad idea?

Right?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Wth peeps. You know she could do anything with your phone number?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude you realize that posting your  phone number on a public forum is a _very_ bad idea?
> 
> Right?



Especially if they are as popular as you, amiright?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> BAAAWWWW I'm in your brain, stealin' yo ideas.



Oh, hey.

A former wolf.

Now a human.

Our ranks grow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wth peeps. You know she could do anything with your phone number?
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they are as popular as you, amiright?


Chyeah brah.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wth peeps. You know she could do anything with your phone number?
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they are as popular as you, amiright?



Furries wouldn't do bad things to other people. Never. No way.
=3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Chyeah brah.



Not anyone can just wear the awesome face.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Guess the number I'm thinking of and I post my cell number KGO


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Guess the number I'm thinking of and I post my cell number KGO


911



Zrcalo hasn't posted. Must really be busy with calls haha.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

867-5309 bitches


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3
> 
> 602 692-3282


 

Provider is ATT?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

>:/ gawd. you all keep texting me at the same time....

making me screw up with typing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

My number is 555-555-5555


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ gawd. you all keep texting me at the same time....
> 
> making me screw up with typing.


GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ gawd. you all keep texting me at the same time....
> 
> making me screw up with typing.



:3


I have a awesome number. It has 6900 as the last 4 digits.

Gave away myself


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Provider is ATT?



nope. sprint.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 867-5309 bitches



No area code?  
Wth, we're all over its not like its gonna be local... XD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> nope. sprint.


 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

gonna cost me a fortune

I love saying fortune. FORTUNE. heh


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My number is 555-555-5555



I know youuuur nummbaaaa


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> No area code?
> Wth, we're all over its not like its gonna be local... XD



please tell me you get it D=

BAAAAAAAAAWWWW I CAN'T ENLARGE THE CAR BOOBS DX


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> gonna cost me a fortune
> 
> I love saying fortune. FORTUNE. heh



o_o it costs money to send texts out of state?!?!?


o_o;;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know youuuur nummbaaaa



I noes yours.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My number is 555-555-5555



I know you!
Rusty Shackleford!
=3
XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

BAWW, i still need to eat! And pee now.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

ZRCALO GIVE ME YO NUMBER NOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

>.>;; ok. no more texts until I find out how much it costs...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> BAWW, i still need to eat! And pee now.



BAAAWWW TMI >.<


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ZRCALO GIVE ME YO NUMBER NOOOOOOOOOOW



HOLY FUCKING SHIT IT KEEPS BEING POSTED OVER AND OVER

602 692-3282

only accepting calls nao.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >.>;; ok. no more texts until I find out how much it costs...





I wish you would have said that before hand.



Zrcalo said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT IT KEEPS BEING POSTED OVER AND  OVER
> 
> 602 692-3282
> 
> only accepting calls nao.



Phone sex lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I wish you would have said that before hand.



just call me. I get free long distance.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> just call me. I get free long distance.



I is scurred LMAO


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

BAWWW i didn't get a text back


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

ok. I gotta go home now. been at work this whole time.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I get unlimited texting and calling.

 as long as i stay in dallas/ft worth



Zrcalo said:


> ok. I gotta go home now. been at work this whole  time.



Not safe to be on the phone a drive!

Be safe. 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWWW i didn't get a text back



I did too. Ironic that you didn't get one.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWWW i didn't get a text back



I did. =3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> I did. =3


 sweet. -stabs with porksword-


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

zomg I need to get ready for work but I can't tear myself away! XD XD XD


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

bawww i dun wanna go to work


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

bawww I need a job


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> bawww i dun wanna go to work



See previous posts in: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1709831#post1709831 
Gotta pay teh rent. 
Ain't no rest for teh wicked. Money don't grow on trees.
Haha! Get that fucking song stuck in your head now!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> See previous posts in: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1709831#post1709831
> Gotta pay teh rent.
> Ain't no rest for teh wicked. Money don't grow on trees.
> Haha! Get that fucking song stuck in your head now!



lol i posted that ref to a rave thread about being mugged. I love that song.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Baww i really need a job too


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

You're all bums. You need furry sugar daddies! 
=3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> You're all bums. You need furry sugar daddies!
> =3


 I could so be a sugarbaby


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> You're all bums. You need furry sugar daddies!
> =3


I'm not a complete bum. I had a job at an insurance company and got a good chunk of money from my tax return :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a minor so I'm allowed to be a bum


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HK, I just noticed your Av has a mustache... 
How is that possible? XD
=3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

wow not even I would share my number 

wow


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wow not even I would share my number
> 
> wow


Nobody wants to talk to you anyways.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody wants to talk to you anyways.



I do....

even if it is Larry.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 6, 2010)

Off to work. Bums. =3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWW, I made a fursona :C


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> BAWWW i didn't get a text back




D: sorry! feel free to call me....

@_@ which one were you ..?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 6, 2010)

the only one from the 949. I don't have the balls to talk on the phone >_> -afraid-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> the only one from the 949. I don't have the balls to talk on the phone >_> -afraid-



I suffer the same problem. Lack of balls.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a minor so I'm allowed to be a bum



O__________O;;

why did you not tell me this earlier?!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> O__________O;;
> 
> why did you not tell me this earlier?!


 
-giggle- I'm barely a minor. I'll be of age soon enough.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha, minors.

I love being me. NON MINOR.



Zrcalo said:


> O__________O;;
> 
> why did you not tell me this earlier?!



ooooh, you yiffed a minor


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> the only one from the 949. I don't have the balls to talk on the phone >_> -afraid-



D: I HAVE A CONFUS!!!!!!!

the only 949 I have is 8bit!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I HAVE A CONFUS!!!!!!!
> 
> the only 949 I have is *8bit*!!!



I knew it. Who else?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I knew it. Who else?



>.> a couple others.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 6, 2010)

the one beginning with 533?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >.> a couple others.



8bit was the only one to clear his identity?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> the one beginning with 533?



no his starts with 466....

@_@ I dont have yours... it says "unknown id" I think.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I was the 6900

Time for food. Maybe bed...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 8bit was the only one to clear his identity?



nope.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> nope.



You saying that just because of my quote?



BAWW, I love crock pot chicken.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

baaaaaaawwww wholly hell i missed a lot while i was at work... every time!


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Quick, I'm naming my rival in Pokemon, what should his name be!
> Yiffers ^____________^



I feel honored ^___^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

You know what Carlos? I could spam txts to your phone. Good BAWW post for you.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 6, 2010)

bawwwwwww this thread actually helped stop some whiny thread makers..oh wait yayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know youuuur nummbaaaa


 
Nuh uh :I


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

lol zrcalos mad cool

she inspired me

as a result i will post my #

813 368 5430

i know imma have regrets about this but idc


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> lol zrcalos mad cool
> 
> she inspired me
> 
> ...



It really isn't a good idea.



south syde dobe said:


> Nuh uh :I



Before I go to bed, I want you to know. You'll be in my dreams.



I'm yiffually attached to YOU!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

w8 nvm its been rated, anyhow this was rather interesting tonight, I haven't lol'd so hard in my life of being on FAF xD


----------



## Icky (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah, when the hell did this thread get here.

...

BAWW I'm always late to the party threads.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Before I go to bed, I want you to know. You'll be in my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yiffually attached to YOU!


 
Creepy thoughts are creepy :\
I thought you dreamed of Heckler and Jashwa going at it :O


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWWWWWWW now i have regrets


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> lol zrcalos mad cool
> 
> she inspired me
> 
> ...



this dude is rad


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

I posted your number on various sites.











JK. Or so you hope.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this dude is rad


 
w8 a damn second, I haven't friended you yet, thats a mistake I shall correct immediately...don't hurt me Zrcalo T~T


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

yehhh

imma go to bed now


----------



## Icky (Apr 6, 2010)

You people are actually posting phone numbers here?

... :3c

brb sendin spam texts


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You people are actually posting phone numbers here?
> 
> ... :3c
> 
> brb sendin spam texts


 
mine is 911

or my alt is 85-647-42 hut hut


----------



## Liam (Apr 6, 2010)

My number?

(271) 828-1828
Suck-rs!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWWWWW i cant sleep


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> fuck cant sleep


 
well talk about your work conditions like this guy :3
[yt]ORqszC6UQCI[/yt]


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> well talk about your work conditions like this guy :3
> [yt]ORqszC6UQCI[/yt]


i give you 2 thumbs up good sir





that was 1 of 2 things that really made my night


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i give you 2 thumbs up good sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you enjoyed it, trust me, I find the most random ass shit you could ever find xD


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

o please im restless gimme summore


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> well talk about your work conditions like this guy :3
> [yt]ORqszC6UQCI[/yt]



LMFAO! you made my night Dobe


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> o please im restless gimme summore


 
alrighty, I got a real good one but its sorta long but I've yet to see someone say its not hilarious 

YOU ARE NOW WATCHING...HOLLOW TV!
[yt]l8wKhwrQgJc[/yt]

Anyways if you want more just pm me, I haz alot more and plenty of them don't include anime if you don't like those ^^



FoxBody said:


> LMFAO! you made my night Dobe


 glad I could do so


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

y is it all bleach tho?

get sum trigun up in here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzLwuYToCQ


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> y is it all bleach tho?
> 
> get sum trigun up in here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzLwuYToCQ


 
Man I miss that anime, its one of my all time favs other than Outlaw Star and Ruroni Kenshin x3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> y is it all bleach tho?
> 
> get sum trigun up in here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzLwuYToCQ





south syde dobe said:


> Man I miss that anime, its one of my all time favs other than Outlaw Star and Ruroni Kenshin x3



Trigun was EPIC


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbaSJsU_Feg#t=4m08s

this scene made me lol sooo hard i love how vash laughs


----------



## Bando (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it, trust me, I find the most random ass shit you could ever find xD



I've found YTP with jokes about furries and ones made with kids shows that are awesome ;D


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

o i got a good one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUgtKpg-YaU

1:12 is the best lolololol

time to try to sleep again tho nightynight


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

what has this thread become?!!?


----------



## Bando (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what has this thread become?!!?



>.>

<.<

BAWWWWWWW DERAILMENT


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> BAWWWWWWW DERAILMENT



Needs more BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :/


----------



## Bando (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I might be gone for the rest of the week and unable to revel in the lulzfest here.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWWWWW they found us!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

bawww im too tired


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

BAAAAAAAWWWWWWW nothing

Actually BAAAAAAAAAAAW nobody is really online BAAAAAAAAAAAW
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWLS


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> BAAAAAAAWWWWWWW nothing
> 
> Actually BAAAAAAAAAAAW nobody is really online BAAAAAAAAAAAW
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWLS



Where are you?
not many people are on at this time for some reason -.-


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 6, 2010)

bawwwww im tired want go to sleep but have class


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWW
my class starts at 7:30am


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 6, 2010)

And we're back! 
"Now Trish you were telling me that you were using your Rape in a Box for... acts of carnal pleasure? Was that right?"
"Thats right Billy, its always a blast with Rape in a box!"
"Well that's fantastic Trish. If you call right now, you can have Rape in a box in your home for the low price of $19.95. But call, RIGHT NOW, and we'll double the offer! That's right! You get two(2) Rape in the Box for only $19.95!!"
BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Billy Mays is dead! T-T


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

GIVE ME YOUR ADDRESS AND RECIEVE RAPE IN A BOX










or a nice postcard...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o_o it costs money to send texts out of state?!?!?
> 
> 
> o_o;;


 

Cingular to any network cost some $.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Cingular to any network cost some $.



oh. I have sprint.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh. I have sprint.


  I know. You told me


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I know. You told me



XP

I still dont know if there's any fees....


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XP
> 
> I still dont know if there's any fees....


 

Eh. Who knows. All this corporate propaganda is fucking confusing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Eh. Who knows. All this corporate propaganda is fucking confusing.



DAMN PIGS

FILTY PIGS


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> the only one from the 949. I don't have the balls to talk on the phone >_> -afraid-


 
Talk to me 
Is awesome person.




Zrcalo said:


> DAMN PIGS
> 
> FILTY PIGS


 
LET US RISE UP AGAINST THE CAPITALIST PIGS, COMRADE!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

if anyone is chill they can skype me, preferably women but hey


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if anyone is chill they can skype me, preferably women but hey



Eww, Skype.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if anyone is chill they can skype me, preferably women but hey



Yeah do it
Go for it
You know you want to



Harebelle said:


> Eww, Skype.



Hey, no IM is better than FACEBOOK CHAT
*troll*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Talk to me
> Is awesome person.
> 
> 
> ...




QUICK!

COMMUNIST PARTY


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> QUICK!
> 
> COMMUNIST PARTY


 
that pic is awesome


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that pic is awesome



THE PEOPLE'S CUBE


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> QUICK!
> 
> COMMUNIST PARTY


 

Wallpaper XD

*glug glu glug*


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Bawwwwww back to school again in an hour... stupid Probability and Statistics class


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Bawwwwww back to school again in an hour... stupid Probability and Statistics class



Ahhh stats class, my teacher was such a damn blond.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ahhh stats class, my teacher was such a damn blond.



my teacher LITERALLY just reads from the text book the entire time, i can't believe I'm paying for this lol. God forbid you have a question....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

There's rumor that my stats teacher gave my vice principal head in his office....Then a poor ol' band geek rambled in....

No offense to band peoplez, it's just funny that someone like that of all people would barge in on em.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> QUICK!
> 
> COMMUNIST PARTY



ilu now


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

I was gonna get ice cream today. I got a cone and went to the ice cream machine, but it ran out of all the flavors. I had to eat just the cone. ): Bawww.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I was gonna get ice cream today. I got a cone and went to the ice cream machine, but it ran out of all the flavors. I had to eat just the cone. ): Bawww.



Well shoot, I had ice cream. Coffee Chocolate chip too, it was gewd :3


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 6, 2010)

bawwwww I made a mistake on my college paper and its too late now :C


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

BAWW, day two of store relocation. Hands are skinned off now.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

bawwww my now ex-gf's mom is a total bitch and kinda broke us up


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

Bawwwwwww... I can't think of anything to bawwww about.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Bawwwwwww... I can't think of anything to bawwww about.



You just bawwwww'd, you don't have to think of anything.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

bawww, people keep bawwing....it's making me depressed v_v

Not really, bawwww I'm lying now!


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> QUICK!
> 
> COMMUNIST PARTY




NNNnnoooowww THATS what I'm talkin' bout! That's my kind of party....
not really


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You just bawwwww'd, you don't have to think of anything.



Bawwwww... you're mean. Bawwwwwwww.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Bawwwww... you're mean. Bawwwwwwww.



Bawwwww, you think I'm mean.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 7, 2010)

bawwwwww nobody is online


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

ohai Kylie


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 7, 2010)

Bawww... yummynbeefy talked my ear off for over 20 minutes! XD
jp man...



Kinda...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 7, 2010)

o hai hazmat


----------



## Tommy (Apr 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Kinda...



Bawwwwwwww, bright text...


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwwwwwww




Bawwwwwwww, Bawwwwwwww...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 7, 2010)

bawww i missed out on the 1000th post bawwwwww



inuyasharlz said:


> Bawww... yummynbeefy talked my ear off for over 20 minutes! XD
> jp man...
> 
> 
> ...



bawwww 5 hour energy bawwww


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Bawwwwwww I lack social contact outside FAF
Or anywhere else on my computer


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 7, 2010)

Well thats an aweful lot of bawwing...over 1000 posts >.>
honestly didnt think this thread would make it this far
*pats everyone on the back*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 7, 2010)

Bawwww can't sleep

Bawwwwww life right now

Bawwwww spilled my drink


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Your on a role Blue


----------



## Plantar (Apr 7, 2010)

Bawwww my basement flooded. 

Nothing new. Disregard this post.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 7, 2010)

bawww someone reported me for saying it wearing a dress has a penis


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Baw.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



O.O Bawwwww(Your text!)awwwwwwwww! XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



It is not allowed to make anything go out of the borders in the forums.

But...
I can't do anything
Actually if I quote it full size I am guilty as well


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 7, 2010)

Bawww! 
FurAffinity Registration is back!! 
Oh wait... Thats not a bawww...
XD


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 9, 2010)

bawwww my biology teacher is chinese and we can never understand her


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwww my german teacher only gave me 15 of 120 on a assignment I completed.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

The OP just can't let this thing die...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The OP just can't let this thing die...



Bawwwww this thread won't die.

KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwwwwww retarded laws are retarded


----------



## airfurce (Apr 9, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  I'm that asshole that keeps stupid threads alive!  BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwww, someone is dissing the single greatest thread in existance!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

airfurce said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  I'm that asshole that keeps stupid threads alive!  BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!



I have over twelve times as many posts as your total post count in this thread alone.

I seriously doubt that you're the reason.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have over twelve times as many posts as your total post count in this thread alone.
> 
> I seriously doubt that you're the reason.



Bawww Atrakaj is asserting his superior assholery again.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bawww Atrakaj is asserting his superior assholery again.



Baw.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwww, I can't post as much as I used to anymore.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Bawwww, I can't post as much as I used to anymore.



Why not?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2010)

Baaaaaaw Let's get go

Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I am not restocking memes

Baw baw baw baw baw baw baw baw baw baw baw

baw baw baw

^
Robot mash FAF version

Hip hop edition 
V
Yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
yo yo

Original
V
Go go go go go go
go go go go go go go go

Bawwwwwwwww I found out that very famous soundtracks are from KIRBY. - Sky High, Gourment Race, Sandy Canyon.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawwwww this thread won't die.
> 
> KILL IT WITH FIRE.



Charizard used Flamethrower!
It's not very effective...
Bawwwww


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Charizard used Flamethrower!
> It's not very effective...
> Bawwwww



That's because this is a furry forum. Charizard's mouth is full of dick.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's because this is a furry forum. Charizard's mouth is full of dick.



Eh... Renamon used a fire based attack?
(I don't know my Digimon attacks... XD)


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 9, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Eh... Renamon used a fire based attack?
> (I don't know my Digimon attacks... XD)



It doesn't matter, because this is a furry forum. Renamon's probably a LOT worse off than charizard.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

bawwwwww no one seems to agree with me that typhlosion is the best fire type ever BAWWWWW


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> bawwwwww no one seems to agree with me that typhlosion is the best fire type ever BAWWWWW



Skanky fire-weasel.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

BAWWW I suck at GIF animations


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

bawww furs hate me cause I wont randomly yiff em :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> bawww furs hate me cause I wont randomly yiff em :V


 
Bawwwwwwww

I love your sig <3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's because this is a furry forum. Charizard's mouth is full of dick.



oh murr



BasementRaptor42 said:


> It doesn't matter, because this is a furry forum. Renamon's probably a LOT worse off than charizard.



I know _personally_ how worse off she is ;3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Bawwwwwwww
> 
> I love your sig <3


I'm doing a service for this forum :V, not enough boobs


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> BAWWW I suck at GIF animations




BAAAWWWWW, your avatar makes me cry! BAAaaawwwwww!!!!


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwww, I'm getting Alzheimer's.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwwww, I just got my vocal cords ripped out by an iguana...


----------



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwwwww people at school keep making rumors about me and my friends ;^;


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Bawwww I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm doing a service for this forum :V, not enough boobs


Bawwww, your avatar gives me nightmares.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 10, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> It doesn't matter, because this is a furry forum. Renamon's probably a LOT worse off than charizard.



Perhaps. But Renamon is notably female and therefore hott. XD


----------



## Glitch (Apr 10, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwww, someone compared my sona to Bella Swan!

/wrist


----------



## Glitch (Apr 10, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> bawwwwww no one seems to agree with me that typhlosion is the best fire type ever BAWWWWW



BAAAWWWWWW YOU LIVE WHERE I USED TO LIVE AND I WANT TO GO BACK SO BADLY BAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bawwww, your avatar gives me nightmares.


bawwww I'm giving you nightmares


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

holy crap im drunk lol


aww fuck toilet time

drunk beyond happiness...


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> holy crap im drunk lol
> 
> 
> aww fuck toilet time


ditto
baw?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> ditto
> baw?



yeah, baww it is.

i think i should go to bed.

so sick, please kill me


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yeah, baww it is.
> 
> i think i should go to bed.
> 
> so sick, *please kill me*



Bawwwww, I don't have the balls to take a life...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

please do, i am suffering :<

okay now i need to be shot.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> please do, i am suffering :<



The cure for your suffering

wait give me a sec...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

feelin' better, just wished i had a person to talk to

oh godi lied. im dying.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> The cure for your suffering
> 
> wait give me a sec...



Bawwwww, Internet Explorer sucks the testicles of an eighty year old, shit smeared donkey...

Okay, here is the cure ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


i do feel better. past the point of throwing up.

just can't stop the hic ups!

lol youtubin' sick drunks.

spit smells like throw up. im screwed.just took a shower too.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

Bawwwww, I just got a gallon of milk this morning and it's already gone...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

oh god. your trying to make me throw up.


milk is awesome though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh god. your trying to make me throw up.
> 
> 
> milk is awesome though.



No I'm not, but once you throw up you do feel better... I don't know if that's drunk sick though, I'm not dumb enough to get that drunk.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

hey now, i didnt want to waste it....
that once you throw up is bs though. havent yet, but i do remember my first time.

keep my mind off my gut, ill feel better :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

Baaawwwww, I think my voice sounds weird.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

How so Edie?

Okay, sobering up. Head ache and nausea rising. God darn it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

I just kind of think it is weird, I did a voice meme, and I was like my voice. O_O
Meh, oh well, sweetness.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw your voice post.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

Bawwwww, Mom's cat gave me a Squall style slash across my face, fuckin' hurts...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you piss the cat off? -.-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Did you piss the cat off? -.-



She was purring then out of nowhere *wham* right across my fucking face.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 10, 2010)

Glitch said:


> BAAAWWWWWW YOU LIVE WHERE I USED TO LIVE AND I WANT TO GO BACK SO BADLY BAWWWWWWWWWWW


bawwww i want people to come back bawwwww


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

Bawwwww I only could managine five 'W's.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwwwwww OBJEEEEEEEEEECTION

Also Hon Bawwwwwwwww WA.

ALSO!!!... -

Ba WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW(It means 'lol' in japanes- OBJECTION!!)

My actual reason to Baaaaaaaaaw wwwwwwwww w w 1 wwwwwww is that I went to a computer shop today... and... and... it was closed BAW.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Bawwwww I only could managine five 'W's.



My bawwwwwwwwwwwww is bigger than your bawwwww.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

BAAAAWW Nobody at my job understands my strange fursuit habits and why I wear a fursuit in my cubicle all day BAAAW they just won't accept me!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> BAAAAWW Nobody at my job understands my strange fursuit habits and why I wear a fursuit in my cubicle all day BAAAW they just won't accept me!



That's weird.



BAWWW IT'S 1:32 AM HERE AND I'M STILL ON FAF!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BAWWW IT'S 1:32 AM HERE AND I'M STILL ON FAF!



Bawwwww, ^ this...


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWW

I'm out of Dr. Pepper. 

BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> BAWWWWWWWW
> 
> I'm out of Dr. Pepper.
> 
> BAWWWWWWWW



GIGA-BAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> GIGA-BAWWWWWWWWWWW



I DIDN'T GET AS MUCH DR. PEPPER IN MY BOTTLE AS THE OTHERS

FURSECUTION BAWWWWWW


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

Baw baw baw NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO BBBBBBBBBLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGWWWWWWWWW properly.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 11, 2010)

baww


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Baw baw baw NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO BBBBBBBBBLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGWWWWWWWWW properly.



Bawwwww shut up and go bawwww about your lightbulbs some more asshat


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Bawwwww, I woke up this morning and my pants were gone...


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, I woke up this morning and my pants were gone...


bawwwww wear suspenders


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Bawwwwwww This Movie im watching is pointless.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> bawwwww wear suspenders



Bawwwww, suspenders suck...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, suspenders suck...


Bawwww your not really behind me


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 11, 2010)

chaos night has an awesome signature

BAWWWWW i got nothing to do sept post on FAF BAWWWWWW


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> chaos night has an awesome signature
> 
> BAWWWWW i got nothing to do sept post on FAF BAWWWWWW



Bawww, It's the same thing here, lets baww back and forth as we have nothing better to do. BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawwwww shut up and go bawwww about your lightbulbs some more asshat



Bawwwwwww lightboobsbulbs


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Bawwww I don't get along with most people.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bawwww I don't get along with most people.



Bawww... maybe because you're an alien cat who only hangs out with an alien robot.


----------



## Browder (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawww I've listened to 3/4's of Mos Def already.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawww....I have college in an hour.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawwwww, hum-bug...


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

i can't draw...

I can't draw...

I Can't Draw...

I CAN'T DRAW

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## airfurce (Apr 12, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!  Why do i keep reading the baw thread?  I am sooooooo bored! BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawwwww, this thread hasn't died yet


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> baww



Baw.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, I woke up this morning and my pants were gone...



You don't wear pants to bed.



kyle19 said:


> Bawwwww, this thread hasn't died yet



Get Nylak and her flamethrower in here.

KIWF.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

Mini-baww, you fucking furries need to grow thicker skin..especially some of the "holier than thou" artists who take critique and criticism to help improve as a personal attack. Fuck you (above artists), fuck you in the assholes with rusty razor studded dildos with salt as a lubricant!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Mini-baww, you fucking furries need to grow thicker skin..especially some of the "holier than thou" artists who take critique and criticism to help improve as a personal attack. Fuck you (above artists), fuck you in the assholes with rusty razor studded dildos with salt as a lubricant!


 
that sounds kinky...BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that sounds kinky...BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!



Then you're into some pain.

And anal.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then you're into some pain.
> 
> And anal.


 
I'm being sarcastic.


BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!



And I was being completely serious.

Totally.

Baw.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I was being completely serious.
> 
> Totally.
> 
> Baw.


 
I knew you were 
baw!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

bawwww nothing makes any sence anymore


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> bawwww nothing makes any sence anymore



I know, considering all these damn typos. BAWWWW, grammar nazi >.>


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

bawwww i cant type good on the interwebz BAWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

bawwwww im almost out of cocconut pocky... then i have to settle for regular ;^;


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

bawwwwwwwww i just got friendzoned bawwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

bawwww I a fursuit but can't afford it D':


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> bawwww I a fursuit but can't afford it D':



Hop on the bandwagon my friend. Oh, almost forgot: Bawwwww.


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawwwww i lost my lucky penny!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> bawwww I a fursuit but can't afford it D':


 make one then! :V  bawwww i want one too....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawwww Quayza lost his lucky penny!


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwww Quayza lost his lucky penny!



Bawwwww it was a good one too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Bawwwww it was a good one too.



Bawww, quayza lost his GOOD lucky penny <.<


----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Bawwww i got a quarter but i loved that penny! 

(lol)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't wear pants to bed.



Oh yeah... :3


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 13, 2010)

<("<) 
(>")>
Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Toonces (Apr 13, 2010)

i think it's funny how using the term "bawww" is itself an instance of bawwwing

what i'm trying to say is the internet is stupid


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwwwwww
My apartment is the shit!
Bawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawww... I can't go to PAX '10.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Why is this thread still active?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 13, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why is this thread still active?


Because we have a lot to Bawww about.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Because we have a lot to Bawww about.



"Cuz we're furries...



BAWWWWW, FURSECUTION!!!!! :V


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 13, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why is this thread still active?


honestly am I the only one to notice the decline in "baww my life as a furry" threads in the den since this? _Brilliant!_


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> honestly am I the only one to notice the decline in "baww my life as a furry" threads in the den since this? *Brilliant!*


http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/snacktrain24/Brilliant.png


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

BAWWWW THERE"S NO GOOD TV ON.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL Kuro Ryuichi you made me save a picture on my computer which isn't porn


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwww I'm out of tea


----------



## Chmat (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh? Sheep around here? I hear them!
Wait, what is this...?
bawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwwww somebody cursed me and it made me feel happier bawww

I wonder why though

I was so happy that I siggied it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 13, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I saw a horrible image.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I saw a horrible image.



Quit clickin' my links dammit >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bawwww I'm out of tea



BAWWWWW, I think I only have one bag left... :[

Nope three, make that that two. *boils water*

Mmmm... tea...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawww, everyone dropped their Phoenix Wright avatars.
Goodbye, Gumshoe... ;^;


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwwww everyone around me is neurotic


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwww I have to get up soon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.



Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Gnome said:


> Bawwwww everyone around me is neurotic



I know I am.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Bawwww need a drawing tablet for ma computer Bawwwww and a professional colloring program
And Bawwwwwwwwwww I would like my own scanner, I have to use my dad's atm


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Bawwww need a drawing tablet for ma computer Bawwwww and a *professional colloring program*
> And Bawwwwwwwwwww I would like my own scanner, I have to use my dad's atm



Paint Tool SAI


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, all of you, go bawwwww some more... :V


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Paint Tool SAI



Thank you very much  *high paw*
I can use this program for my new order.
Gotta make a fursona for a friend 

Thanks Scotty :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

bawwww i made fun of some kid for listening to screamo and then i listened to it and liked it....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww i made fun of some kid for listening to screamo and then i listened to it and liked it....



Bawwwww, that's called irony...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Bawwwww, that's called irony...


 bawwwwwwwww, i dont like irony >.>


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwwwwwww, i dont like irony >.>



Why do you cause irony then? hmm? HMM?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Why do you cause irony then? hmm? HMM?


 BECAUSE I THOUGHT ALL SCREAMO WAS FAGGY EMO KID MUSIC.... bawww apparently its not :V


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BECAUSE I THOUGHT ALL SCREAMO WAS FAGGY EMO KID MUSIC.... bawww apparently its not :V



you may only think when someone tells you to think!

naw, just kidding..


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> you may only think when someone tells you to think!
> 
> naw, just kidding..


 bawwww big brother is trying to control my thoughts!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwww big brother is trying to control my thoughts!



baaawwwwww, that sucks!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

BAWWWWWW

WHEATON!!!!!


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 14, 2010)

bawwwww im so sick of tea I need a new coffee maker


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

The thought of this thread dieing makes me BAAAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 14, 2010)

â™« ~ It's just one of those days, when you don't wanna wake up, everything is FUCKED, everybody SUCKS. You don't really know why, but you wanna justify, rippin' someones head off ~ â™«


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!


bawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Baww thread is legendary, we're going for over 9000 posts in one thread.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh, hey.

Usarise is back.

Drinking plenty of water?

Also, I'm wondering when someone will surpass me in sheer number of posts in this thread.

I hadn't posted in it in days.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The Baww thread is legendary, we're going for over 9000 posts in one thread.



Wow.... that will take a while, or we all have to become emo!

BAWWWWW! I no want!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwwww, what is it with all these crazy swedens everywhere!!!

Just kiddin', I just needed something to baww at :3


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwwwww, what is it with all these crazy swedens everywhere!!!



You don't know it yet, but Sweden will forfill an ancient phrofetcy (lolwut spelling). Once more our name shall fly around the world, and we will become what we once was!

Oh, snap! Is that just our national athem?

Ahem. 
Gentlemen....

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwwwwww.

That is all.


----------



## zakova (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwwww makes me Bawwwwwwww


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

zakova said:


> Bawwwwww makes me Bawwwwwwww



Cuz its so bawwwfully bawwwww.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

We better Baww at everything if we will have to reach -- OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAND!!!!!!! -- ahem, sorry. ...posts within our lifetime! The apocalypse is comming 21-12-2012....

Bawww! Its FAKE! The apocalypse is 2036!!!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

BAWWWW I can't think straight enough to do something productive! >_<


----------



## quayza (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwww i forgot somethin important.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> BAWWWW I can't think straight enough to do something productive! >_<



But you WERE productive. We're one post closer to our goal of being over 9000!!!!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But you WERE productive. We're one post closer to our goal of being over 9000!!!!


Baww! Scotty, you didn't baww!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

BAWWW, I forgot to baww in my last post and someone bawwed at me.
BAWWWWW


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But you WERE productive. We're one post closer to our goal of being over 9000!!!!


True, but I still have a shitload of homework I need to do. BAWWW

I made 100 posts in 4 days... I need a life. BAWWWW


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> True, but I still have a shitload of homework I need to do. BAWWW



If you need any help feel free to ask, I'm always in the mood to lend a helping paw...in more ways than one


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If you need any help feel free to ask, I'm always in the mood to lend a helping paw...in *more ways than one*


Yes please. :3

Eh, I think i can do it, I just need the motivation to do it. v_v


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

bawwww im thirsty!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwwwww I'm awesome!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwww we need to baww 7823 more times to reach over 9000 posts 

bawww!


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 14, 2010)

bawwwwwwww my avatar says bawwwww my title says bawwwwwww.
bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
im tired bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

BAWW I MOWED THE LAWN.

Felt good to be in the sun baby.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwww, I don't understand how people get addicted to MMO's, I'm sooo lost bawwwww...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 14, 2010)

bawwww chemistry sucks balls BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bawwwww, I don't understand how people get addicted to MMO's, I'm sooo lost bawwwww...



Same here, bawww I want somethin' to pass the time >.>


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

BAWWWW I have homework I still need to do


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Bawwwww, I lost my toothbrush and I have shampoo taste in my mouth... xP

Edit: nevermind I found it *minty fresh breath*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> BAWWWW I have homework I still need to do



Well maybe if you weren't pawing to Ratchet and Clank (yay PS3 eavesdropping xD)


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

bawwwww I have brain freeze


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well maybe if you weren't pawing to Ratchet and Clank (yay PS3 eavesdropping xD)


LOL

And yes, I was happily fantasizing while I played, but I was mostly concentrating on the second bunch of challenges in the arena while on challenge mode... XD

*Ratchet pops back into head* Oh murr... <33


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bawwwww, I don't understand how people get addicted to MMO's, I'm sooo lost bawwwww...


 

bawwwww i agree bawwwwww those games seem to completely steal your life away

bawww my head hurts from the chemistry


----------



## zakova (Apr 15, 2010)

i dont want this thread to die BAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

zakova said:


> i dont want this thread to die BAWWWWWWWWW


 it wont die if its only inactive for a day.....
bawwww stoopid furry is stoopid!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 15, 2010)

I overfeel blood going in my brain.
My body is too warm to be stable.
My thinking is unstable.
I don't blink.
I feel like canned trash

Bawwwww


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawww, dumb people (not you guys). That is all >.>


----------



## CanzetYote (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's something to go bawwww about: In summer of 2009 my family went homeless and my mom died of swine flu. Nice vacation, huh? Now excuse me while I hide my face and tears run down my muzzle. Don't worry, I'm fine now though.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

CanzetYote said:


> Here's something to go bawwww about: In summer of 2009 my family went homeless and my mom died of swine flu. Nice vacation, huh? Now excuse me while I hide my face and tears run down my muzzle. Don't worry, I'm fine now though.


bawwwwww your life sucks :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwwww your life sucks :V



Be glad you edited that.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Be glad you edited that.


 edit ftw. 
bawwwwww y do every1 haz grammar nazi in der sigz?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> edit ftw.
> bawwwwww y do every1 haz grammar nazi in der sigz?



It wasn't for the grammar.

Just plain 'Baw' or 'Bawwwww' are my lines.

And who else had a grammar nazi in their sig?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> bawwwww I have brain freeze



Ouch...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawww, Usarise is bawwing about multiple grammar nazis when there's only one!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, Usarise is bawwing about multiple grammar nazis when there's only one!



I'm everywhere.

Don't underestimate me.

Or my doppelgangers.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawwwwwww A vulcano on Iceland is erupting!

what? why baww at that?
All airtrafic in scandinavia is canceled, all trains are booked, all busses are booked, all rentcars are booked and this result in my dad is stuck in Stockholm.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2010)

BWAAAA- OH SHIT I'M DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

BAWW, I am having to wait to get Qdobas for dinner!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawwwww, this RHCP album I bought today kicks ass... Oh wait, that's a good thing.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

bawwww i found an old Death album in the garage..... and it doesnt sound very good anymore.... too many scratches ;^;


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

Baaaawwwwwwwww it's sunny and raining.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

wtf baww no qdobas


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawww I'm posting this from 
my friend's iPod who doesn't know I'm a furry!


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawww, I broke my cassette to MP3 adapter. My car has to settle for radio now. :C


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bawwwww, the Philadelphia Union lost to Toronto, we lost to the CANADIANS!!!!


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 16, 2010)

bawwww my university's baseball team got smashed...8 points in one inning D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwwww SAS Santa and his ass


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawwwwww I'm cold


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

> YOU ARENT REAL



Bawww Zrcalo is being mean! D:


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

bawwwwwwww my ride just cut out on me and all mah other friends are outta town so now instead of an awesome, fun smash tournament i have to stay at home and try to find something to do BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IM BORED AS SHIT!!!!!!1


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 16, 2010)

bawwwwwwwwwwwwww work is going by slow


----------



## full-on-zombie (Apr 16, 2010)

BAAAAAWWWW, I'm the only one that can afford the hotel room at Otakon out of my friends, so I'm paying for it all or I go alone anyway.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawwwww, my new amp was really heavy carrying up the stairs. D:


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bawwwww, my new amp was really heavy carrying up the stairs. D:


Bawww, My amp is just the circuit board form an amp hooked up to a random stereo speaker.

BAWWW my amp cord broke! >:[


----------



## Slyck (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawww my bawws itch.


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Bawww my bawws itch.



There is medicine for that...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawww my murry purry furiend won't come online and yiff me, I think he furgot about me.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Bawww, My amp is just the circuit board form an amp hooked up to a random stereo speaker.
> 
> BAWWW my amp cord broke! >:[



Bawwww my amp is just a 9 or 10 shoddy overpowered mosfets and a messy jumble of parts and wires. Baww its so inefficient it actually needs a ballast when pushing ~20 watts.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> There's *an app* for that...


fix'd


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> fix'd


Don't you mean There's an app FOR that? :V


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> There's *an app for* that...





Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> fix'd



double fix'd

Edit: Ninja'd (ish)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Don't you mean There's an app FOR that? :V


  Huh? *checks* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- *fixes fix*


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bawww my murry purry furiend won't come online and yiff me, I think he furgot about me.


Sorry about that... Hey, if you need to, there's always me. Another Lombax would be _murr_fect.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Sorry about that... Hey, if you need to, there's always me. Another Lombax would be _murr_fect.



That would be murry purry yifftastic, furiend!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That would be murry purry yifftastic, furiend!


PM me bby.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 16, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> There is medicine for that...



Like fire in the hole? Oh wait that's for hemorrhoids. I better stop posting on this thread now.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

I iz new! Luv me and give me cookiez or I will die! >wahh!<

...I don't want to die! >x<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> I iz new! Luv me and give me cookiez or I will die! >wahh!<


Wanna yiff


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

...he-ke?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

baaaaaawwwww I'm hungry and dinner's not ready.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> ...he-ke?


what the hell is a he-ke?


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

aww... u hungry? IGIVEUCOOKIEZ!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

^I don't think you know how this forum works...



CrispSkittlez said:


> baaaaaawwwww I'm hungry and dinner's not ready.


EAT MY DICK THEN


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> EAT MY DICK THEN


I love you too. :V


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

he-ke? tee-hee! it means a question! :3


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

GAHH! MYEYEZ! THEY BURN!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I love you too. :V



I love you too let's yiff



Lady Dragon said:


> he-ke? tee-hee! it means a question! :3



What the hell kinda ass-backwards language is that from?


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm BLEEDING! My EYEZ!!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love you too let's yiff


oh yes bby murr


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> oh yes bby murr


PM me bby I'll stick it in ur murrhole


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

BAW!!! WHY?!?!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> BAW!!! WHY?!?!


STOP ACTING LIKE A TYPICAL LOLSORANDOM=^_^= RETARD! IT MAKES ME WANT TO MURDER YOU!

>=[


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

U know what? This iz how I am in real life. SO FUCK OFF!!! Xp


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> U know what? This iz how I am in real life. SO FUCK OFF!!! Xp


-restrains self-


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

btw, what iz "yiff"?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> U know what? This iz how I am in real life. SO FUCK OFF!!! Xp


Damn, looks like you got me beat then. Your atrocious spelling and "Xp" face really sealed the deal.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> btw, what iz "yiff"?


I think I just felt a vein burst in my neck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> btw, what iz "yiff"?




Go to FA's main page
Turn off mature image filtering
???????
PROFIT!.... or wretch in horror, depends on the individual.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Bawwwww I'm so fucking bored. All of my yiff freinds are gone for the weekend.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

ah. so its THAT. coo! X3

continue.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THEY'RE MULTIPLYING!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Bawwwww I'm so fucking bored. All of my  yiff freinds are gone for the weekend.





Lady Dragon said:


> ah. so its THAT. coo! X3
> 
> continue.


Just...... why? D':


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Lady Dragon said:


> ah. so its THAT. coo! X3
> 
> continue.



Oh me and my freinds have had some good yiffing times...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Just...... why? D':


This is why furries and weeabos are terrible people. They both create.... _those_.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

nothing better to do at 12:00am


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is why furries and weeabos are terrible people. They both create.... _those_.


That grammar...... it makes me want to kick over mailboxes.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone have a cookie? :/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

I smell trolls. They can't be that dense... can they? XD


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

Mailboxes! In a car w/a baseball bat! yeah, destruction!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That grammar...... it makes me want to kick over mailboxes.



It makes me hate furries and weeabos even more.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I smell trolls. They can't be that dense... can they? XD



Dude.

This is the furry fandom.

Don't be surprised.


----------



## Lady Dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

I am easily amused. *sigh*


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It makes me hate furries and weeabos even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if I'm being too open but im new and happy I've finally found other SOCIAL furries.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

The others were all sociopaths.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 16, 2010)

jesus fucking christ...... BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWW *head desk**head desk*head desk**head desk**blood pool


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh god...please don't  tell me you all are sociopaths too!!!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Oh god...please don't  tell me you all are sociopaths too!!!



we aren't sociopaths, but please don't derail threads, it happens enough as it is. just post that up in the introductions....


Edit: well, some of us aren't haha


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> we aren't sociopaths, but please don't derail threads, it happens enough as it is. just post that up in the introductions....
> 
> 
> Edit: well, some of us aren't haha



Phew... Had me worried there for a moment. Sorrybif I'm kinds random but being ADHD and Bi-Polar doesn't help.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Phew... Had me worried there for a moment. Sorrybif I'm kinds random but being ADHD and Bi-Polar doesn't help.


WANNA YIFF!!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WANNA YIFF!!



Sorry. I only yiff with girls.  =^_^=


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Sorry. I only yiff with girls.  =^_^=


I am a girl


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a girl



It says male....nevermind.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It says male....nevermind.


My fursona is a male, I am a female.


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a girl



I'll be anything you want, bby. ~<3











:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch is actually a girl. Why else would he choose a name with KOCH (cock?) in it....


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My fursona is a male, I am a female.



Oohhh. Okay.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Oohhh. Okay.


So do you wanna yiff me or not? <3


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So do you wanna yiff me or not? <3



I'd tap that ass all night.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Let me think... I'm used to doing it with my freinds but I guess I'll try something new. Sure. =>_<=


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Let me think... I'm used to doing it with my freinds but I guess I'll try something new. Sure. =>_<=


you won't regret this decision.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Giggles uncontrollably* She tricked me too, no worries. It happens to everyone!


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you won't regret this decision.



Can I come? :3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you won't regret this decision.



Oohhh I can tell already this going to be exciting!!! Finally something to do, pardon the pun.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Giggles some more.* It's a trap cause she does it to everyone, you're not unique to her


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Oohhh I can tell already this going to be exciting!!! Finally something to do, pardon the pun.


I've been waiting for _someone_ to do all night <3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

That's not funny. You had me excited for a moment.


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

http://theunemployedblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/trollface_hd.jpg

my expression this whole page.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> That's not funny. You had me excited for a moment.


I'm not kidding, I _am _a woman, don't listen to scotty, he hates me cause I won't yiff him


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not kidding, I _am _a woman, don't listen to scotty, he hates me cause I won't yiff him



This is true. Scotty is a jealous little bugger.

Funny to see people still arguing over this topic, I thought we killed it 2 months ago.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not kidding, I _am _a woman, don't listen to scotty, he hates me cause I won't yiff him



Hhmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Hhmmmmmmm.....


Trust her...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not kidding, I _am _a woman, don't listen to scotty, he hates me cause I won't yiff him



Fine I'll yiff you. Hold on.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

Sooo is there another thread or something?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Fine I'll yiff you. Hold on.


yay!


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Sooo is there another thread or something?



PM's


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> http://theunemployedblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/trollface_hd.jpg
> 
> my expression this whole page.


This. Holy shit, this. XD


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 16, 2010)

get wrecked dude whos yiffing heckler


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> This. Holy shit, this. XD



What? Oh and whenever your ready.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Baawwwww  *Yiffers*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Scotty, for almost ruining it.

Damn funny though. Nobody here actually wants to help you jack off, by the way. Go to another furry forum for that.


----------



## CFox (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Baawwwww  *Yiffers*



Wha?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks Scotty, for almost ruining it.
> 
> Damn funny though. Nobody here actually wants to help you jack off, by the way. Go to another furry forum for that.



Hey, I threw out a quick warning then helped you drag him in....and yes, to tell ya the truth I think SOMEONE does *hehe*.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

It was a trap? 



...sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

It was a cruel joke but i shouldve seen it coming. It dont matter. My gf is coming back tommorrow and we get to have lots of hot, furry sex. So I really dont care.  =~_~=


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It was a cruel joke but i shouldve seen it coming. It dont matter. My gf is coming back tommorrow and we get to have lots of hot, furry sex. So I really dont care. =~_~=


 OMG u were about to cheat on your GF!!!!

fucking whore i should tell on you


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It was a cruel joke but i shouldve seen it coming. It dont matter. My gf is coming back tommorrow and we get to have lots of hot, furry sex. So I really dont care.  =~_~=


Like I said in the PM:

No, you're not, and you don't know what to do with a woman anyways.

I used to know a guy like you, first time (and only time) he got intimate with a woman he _asked her what he is supposed to do because he didn't know_ after bragging about how much he gets laid.

Have fun with your "girlfriend".


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It was a cruel joke but i shouldve seen it coming. It dont matter. My gf is coming back tommorrow and we get to have lots of hot, furry sex. So I really dont care.  =~_~=



You're the coolest dude on these forums.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

dang were just running the train on furry4eva lol


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Like I said in the PM:
> 
> No, you're not, and you don't know what to do with a woman anyways.
> 
> ...



I'm only going to say this: while I'm getting ass, your still going to be on this site without a life.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm only going to say this: while I'm getting ass, your still going to be on this site without a life.


Your hand doesn't count as ass, you know.

Also you're like 12 you don't know how to have sex.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA

this song is appropriate for the situatino


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm only going to say this: while I'm getting ass, your still going to be on this site while getting head from 3 women, and shooting badass guns at the same time.



Fix'd.

You weren't doing it right.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your hand doesn't count as ass, you know.
> 
> Also you're like 12 you don't know how to have sex.



You know nothing about me....


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> You know nothing about me....


And you know nothing about having sex. 

I bet you don't even know what a clit is and where it's located.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm rolf-ing guys, seriously. :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm rolf-ing guys, seriously. :V



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

If it wouldnt be for the fact that i'd die the instant I'd say it.... FUCKING bonds...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Trolling troll is trolling.

P.S. Epic win video, it has the fore-mentioned emotion pic thingy in it!


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty, you stay out of this.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

This is the best thread ever.


Well that was FAF's high point for tonight... now what?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> 
> Well that was FAF's high point for tonight... now what?



*nudge nudge* I guess you could say it was its climax xD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> 
> Well that was FAF's high point for tonight... now what?


Get drunk and fap to anthro dog cock...? :V



Scotty1700 said:


> *nudge nudge* I guess you could say it was its  climax xD


Dammit, I laughed...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Get drunk and *fap to anthro dog cock*...? :V



Sounds like a plan...my daily plan

...did I really just say that hehe


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> 
> Well that was FAF's high point for tonight... now what?



Go find Z for more lulz?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Get drunk and fap to anthro dog cock...? :V


Great minds think alike.

....so if you'd excuse me.....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *nudge nudge* I guess you could say it was its climax xD


DAMNIT SCOTTY!

*headdesk*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds like a plan...my daily plan
> 
> ...did I really just say that hehe





CrispSkittlez said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> ....so if you'd excuse me.....


  I was being sarcastic, but fuck it. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I was being sarcastic, but fuck it. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em...


Or, you could beat em. ;P


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Or, you could beat em. ;P


more like beat 'em _off_ amirite


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> more like beat 'em _off_ amirite


No free hand jobs!!! >:[


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> more like beat 'em _off_ amirite



Hyuck hyuck.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

*fapfapfapfap* What are you guys bawwing about now?!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *fapfapfapfap* What are you guys bawwing about now?!


You fapping in public. That's a federal offense, you know.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh shit, this is the bawwww thread... Ummm... 

Bawwww, uhhh... fuck it...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You fapping in public. That's a federal offense, you know.



Oh go baw about it >.>

And fyi I didnt....


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You fapping in public. That's a federal offense, you know.


Not if you don't get caught. :V


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anybody else like Disturbed?


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *fapfapfapfap* What are you guys bawwing about now?!



Bawwwww you're being typical Scotty, Scotty!

Bawwww I'm probably not going to get enough sleep for paintball tomorrow!




Amidoinitrite?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bawwww I'm probably not going to get enough sleep for paintball tomorrow!



Last time i played paintball with inadequate amount of sleep I hulk smashed my gun and broke the hopper feed...horray for warranties though ^_^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Does anybody else like Disturbed?



Ehh... Ironically though my new bass amp is a John Moyer Signature Kustom...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Does anybody else like Disturbed?


Absolutely terrible, listen to some good music such as: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Rush, Tesla, Def Leppard... etc.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 17, 2010)

bawwwww Kock didn't mention Alice in Chains


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Does anybody else like Disturbed?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1747089#post1747089

Look at my posts and notice how I never post Disturbed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> bawwwww Kock didn't mention Alice in Chains



AiC <3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Absolutely terrible, listen to some good music such as: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Rush, Tesla, Def Leppard... etc.


Fuck yes this. If it makes me want to stand on a chair and give everyone the finger it wins.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ehh... Ironically though my new bass amp is a John Moyer Signature Kustom...



That's awesome. I can't wait until they go on tour. My mom went lalapalooza in '92 & '93. She saw some pretty awesome bands and said she's going to start taking me to some. But live on Fort Bragg in North Carolina so bands don't come too often. Atleast not ones I like. Oohh I almost forgot the Voodoo Fest in New Orleans. I get to go and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> bawwwww Kock didn't mention Alice in Chains


Fuck, I knew I was missing something.

I am sorry =[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> That's awesome. I can't wait until they go on tour. My mom went lalapalooza in '92 & '93. She saw some pretty awesome bands and said she's going to start taking me to some. But live on Fort Bragg in North Carolina so bands don't come too often. Atleast not ones I like. Oohh I almost forgot the Voodoo Fest in New Orleans. I get to go and I can't wait!!!



I said ehhh... as in I don't care...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Absolutely terrible, listen to some good music such as: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Rush, Tesla, Def Leppard... etc.



They're not my fav. I do like iron maiden though. My favorite bands I think would be a three way tie between Seether, Rage Against Tge Machines, and White Zombie.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> They're not my fav. I do like iron maiden though. My favorite bands I think would be a three way tie between Seether, Rage Against *Tge* Machines, and White Zombie.
> 
> *Tge*
> 
> ...


Get out.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Chill out. I'm on my iPod touch and it doesn't like me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You fapping in public. That's a federal offense, you know.


jerking off on an airplane is only frowned upon


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> They're not my fav. I do like iron maiden though. My favorite bands I think would be a three way tie between Seether, Rage Against Tge Machines, and White Zombie.


How do you go from a few decent bands to shit like disturbed?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Get out.





CrispSkittlez said:


> et ou






CrispSkittlez said:


> *t I agree.o*



lol


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How do you go from a few decent bands to shit like disturbed?



Becuase disturbed concerts, like mega death's, are Everyman for himself. No designated areas. Everybody just goes apeshit. If you watch the video Decade of Disturbed it'll show you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Becuase disturbed concerts, like mega death's, are Everyman for himself. No designated areas. Everybody just goes apeshit. If you watch the video Decade of Disturbed it'll show you.



*Megadeth


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> mega death's





CrispSkittlez said:


> Get out.





CrispSkittlez said:


> et ou






CrispSkittlez said:


> *t *Now!*o*



Yeah...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

I probrably need to go to bed before I fuck up anymore names. It's like 1:50 where I live.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Chill out. I'm on my iPod touch and it doesn't like me.



I'm on my iPod. I grammarnazi people.

:3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

One question: why do people hate on furries so much?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> One question: why do people hate on furries so much?



We're all furries, we don't hate you cause you're furry.....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Becuase disturbed concerts, like mega death's, are Everyman for himself. No designated areas. Everybody just goes apeshit. If you watch the video Decade of Disturbed it'll show you.


You spelled megadeth wrong...

You are not as metal as you act.

I am disappointed in you, and here I thought you had a chance at redemption...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm on my iPod. I grammarnazi people.
> 
> :3


 
I can tell.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *We're all furries*, we don't hate you cause you're furry.....



Well, technically I'm a scalie... :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> One question: why do people hate on furries so much?


Because you haven't done anything to prevent me from metaphorically shitting on you.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> One question: why do people hate on furries so much?



Since most are fucking retarted.



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I can tell.



:3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You spelled megadeth wrong...
> 
> You are not as metal as you act.
> 
> I am disappointed in you, and here I thought you had a chance at redemption...



I'm not really hardcore metal. I listen to ALMOST anything but country and classical music. Now my mom. She's super hardmetal. She's why I know who these bands are. Do y'all like Kings of Leon?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Since most are fucking retarted.



Pmsl!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm not really hardcore metal. I listen to ALMOST anything but country and classical music. Now my mom. She's super hardmetal. She's why I know who these bands are. Do y'all like Kings of Leon?


No.

I listen to good music.



Bando37 said:


> Since most are fucking retarted.
> 
> 
> 
> :3



Dude.... you spelled retarded wrong... D=


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm not really hardcore metal. I listen to ALMOST anything but country and classical music. Now my mom. She's super hardmetal. She's why I know who these bands are. Do y'all like Kings of Leon?



What. Ew. No.

Listening to Maximum the Hormone and Deadmau5, not lame pop music.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

What about Hollywood Undead?


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> What about Hollywood Undead?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, this is fun. :3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm just gonna put a list.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay:

Seether
Bullet for my Valentine
Smashing Pumpkins
Slayer
Rage Against the Machine
Nirvana(all time fav.)
Blue October
Pearl Jam
Guns N Roses
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Nickelback
Hinder

Probrably missed a bunch but i wouldve been awhile.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I listen to ALMOST anything but ... classical music.



See, now even I hate you, and that's saying something.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> See, now even I hate you, and that's saying something.



Sighs....


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Sighs....


You're fighting a losing battle at this point.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You're fighting a losing battle at this point.



Why?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Okay:
> 
> Seether
> Slayer
> ...



Oh look your list doesn't suck now.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look your list doesn't suck now.



Ok.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look your list doesn't suck now.



Those bands are good, but Hollywood Undead?

FFFFFFFF-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Ok.


Good.

At least you accept it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good.
> 
> At least you accept it.


The world has taken on step further to not sucking.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you all. I am so humbled.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Thank you all. I am so humbled.



Hey guys, while we're semi-trollin the new guy, has anyone mentioned his name yet?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys, while we're semi-trollin the new guy, has anyone mentioned his name yet?


Nope, that'd be too easy. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Bawwwww, soooooooo bored...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey!! It was the only name i could think of at that moment.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 17, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! WHY IS THIS NU FUR SHIT STILL GOING ON IN HERE?!!?!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Nope, that'd be too easy. :V



But I like almost the same music as he does...

Almost. Besides the lame ones.

...Speaking of which, fuck I need a new username.

if anyone even brings up that forum games nickname thread from a while ago I will kick your ass.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Good night...freinds?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

So, which regular member do you think xXFURRY4EVA'SXx _actually_ is? I would've guessed H&K if he weren't actually on that account at the same time.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Good night...freinds?



Why on earth would you call us your friends?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Good night...*freinds*?
> 
> fr*e**i*nds
> 
> *e**i*


no


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, which regular member do you think xXFURRY4EVA'SXx _actually_ is? I would've guessed H&K if he weren't actually on that account at the same time.



This is my only account. I found it on newgrounds.com


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> This is my only account. I found it on newgrounds.com



wut.... *head desk*


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

*CRIES* just kidding. I could care less.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 17, 2010)

bawww cops caught us


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 17, 2010)

Wtf. Did HK finally snap?


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wtf. Did HK finally snap?



And you think this because...?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 17, 2010)

He did a shit on of posting in this thread.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Another day in hell, dealing with my stepdad.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Baaawwwww nigahiga is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 17, 2010)

bawwwwwwwww double post nub bawwwww you fail bawwwwwww edit button bawwwwwwww


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this thread bad enough to close yet?

I vote yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Is this thread bad enough to close yet?
> 
> I vote yes.



Bawwww, please don't!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwww, please don't!


Bawww I agree


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Is this thread bad enough to close yet?
> 
> I vote yes.


Baaawwwwwww where else would I pointlessly bitch about random shit nobody cares about? :V


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Baaawwwwwww where else would I pointlessly bitch about random shit nobody cares about? :V



Exactly.


----------

